# How many Baby Cats owners here?



## JimD

Been swapping emails with tow other Baby Cat owners. How many of there are on 2Cool? May have to have a BC parade some time.  Also nice to see what has worked for others and how people have their boats rigged out and what motors and props the use. Three of us have theTohatsu 90's with The Power Tech 17 prop.

I know of 
JimD
Kcliff 
Nwilkins 
Nate 2004 BC Etec 90 ? 4 blade


----------



## kcliff

Delrod


----------



## TKoenig

Angler25 has one also.... w/ a 90 tohatsu


----------



## JRAMEY

Not a owner yet, but will have one ordered in the near future. Can't wait! Not sure what color to get, been thinking about light seafoam green and white.


----------



## kcliff

Stay away from the blue white and grey deck color it is horrible!!!! Isn't it delrod? The sea foam is a sharp color I saw it at the shop when I stopped by.


----------



## JRAMEY

You have my word, no blue and white. 
???? for all you baby cat owners... Is there anything you all would add or do different to your baby cats?


----------



## boonedog

I just ordered mine today. I am going to have them put a 90 yammie on it and have some corner boxes made for the rear.
I think I will go with a tan and green color.

Does anyone have a 4 blade prop on their cat?
Tran Sport didn't recommend it.


----------



## kcliff

you weren't their last saturday were you Boon?


----------



## Nwilkins

*Black and grey*

Black and grey


----------



## boonedog

Yeah
I was there last Saturaday with a friend how is buying that new butter colored baby cat.
I had to go back and take one for a test drive.


----------



## JimD

*Red /White*

Here is the red/white.

The trick is to keep an eye on Donny and see what he is building if you want anything other that white. I wanted the gray white or black but NOT for another 500$ for a special order color. The red and white is pretty but makes it hard to potlick NW and others.  Made the boss happy because she was afraid that someone would run over me in the bay in the neutral colors. She does not realize that no matter what you can get run over with some of the boaters in the area. 

I did change out the windshield and support rail so that I can fold the window down and get the boat in my garage.

He had two yellow ones built when I was down there last month if you wanted yellow. He usually does not charge extra if he has already built a color that you like.

Built a set of night fishing lights to put on mine and trying to go tonight. Just finished redoing my honda gen after loaning it out for the storm last fall.


----------



## kcliff

Ok boon that wAs me the young guy picking his up- you will be happy with your choice I know I am


----------



## boonedog

Were you the one with the blue and grey one or the black and grey one?
Both of those boats were sweet.

I was really amazed with the ride and how fast it jumped up on plane.

I guess a just have to sit and wait a few months until it's done.

JimD, I saw a red and white that Donny had in his shop yesterday and it really stood out. 
I think honestly I think it would hurt my eyes after a hard night of drinking, Hell it would probably match the color of my eyes, but it does look good


----------



## kcliff

Blue white grey


----------



## boonedog

You really have a sweet boat.

I need some opinions, Johnny from Trans Sport sent me some pixs from the corner boxes he had installed on his Baby Cat, I am still not sure if I want them installed on mine.

Johnny was telling me it will stop alot water from coming in the back when your standing back there.

I could alway use some more storage, but I am not sure if it will cause a problem with water draining off the deck or just get in my way.


----------



## kcliff

Depends on how much stuff u need. I feel the forward/bow hatches are plenty. It is a scooter so I would want less weight I have the rear platform which I only got because of the view and sight casting is fun. It does cut your draft when standing on it- u have to be careful while drifting I weigh less than 200lbs and I noticed a difference but it isn't bad when no one is on it I would go the less weight- that iswhy I didn't get a power pole or trolling motor that and maintenance


----------



## boonedog

Thanks for your opinion Kcliff, I didn't plan on putting alot of weight back there, mostly would use it for wading belts and stringers.
No rear platform, but I will have a 6' power pole.
I'm still not sure if I need those compartments.


----------



## JRAMEY

Well, stopped by Tran's today and took a test ride in a baby cat, ended up putting a deposit down on one, should be ready in 6-8 weeks cant wait! Went with the new light banana split yellow and white color...with leaning post, ss popup cleats, casting platform, stereo, 6 ft power pole w/ remote and a 90 Tohatsu....

Also, Donny threw in the front casting platform for FREE!


----------



## boonedog

Good Luck I will probably see you there about the same time.


----------



## JimD

BD, 

I carry too much stuff too. I get grief on all the trips. EXCEPT like year before Fishfinder broke his only rod on the trip and who did he run to to borrow a spare not to count the lures he borrows and if you get them back (at all) they are chewed up pretty badly.  True fishing buddy. 

Look at this as an option that is cheaper and removable. You can go to Academy and get the cooler corner holders for 18 dollars (Same as your gas tank). 

You can use these to put your cooler size needed between the leaning post and the motor or on the back side in the corner longways or possibly up front on the deck. 

You can use it when you need it or take it off or look at using it up front as the ice and fish cooler and keep your weight forward and use the leaning post cooler for storage.

I had my Honda generator in the spot behind the leaning post and it rode like a champ Friday night. My son killed the schoolie trout. Great time. See my post on building options for night lights for your boat.


----------



## boonedog

That's a good idea, It would save me about 300 bucks


----------



## firephil

Delrods BC rocks! (in a good way). His casting platforms really open up the boat to move around in.


----------



## kcliff

Power pole is nice but stake out stick is perfect less weight anchor different ways less maintenance and cost oh yeah weight lol I was going to get a power pole but the stake out stick was a great choice


----------



## boonedog

I was considering a stake out stick, I like the idea of less mechanical things to break.
but the stake out stick is so long and will get in my way when I'm not using it.


----------



## JimD

No BD I played with that problem and it is not one. Mine mounts on the right side so that you can slide the stick from front to back. At the moment mine sits with the top right next to the rise in the front deck and sit as close to the side as possible with the two holders. It has not been in the way yet. 

I have one of the Bruce anchors that Donny sells with no chain and it is like my 2.2 lb kayak anchor. Sticks anywhere unless too hard a bottom like most anchors.
They are great anchors.

Fig 89 for the stake out stick and 35 for the anchor. 

Where do you think you will place the spare cooler? Back corner or in the middle next to the transom?

Next thing I have to do is fig out a led 360 light and an easy way to run my old spot light and not pull the main battery down. I did it Friday night in about 20 minutes of running it plus a lot of start and stop trying to decide where to set the lights up. 

Thought wire in a second battery for night lights and spot lights. I have never seen 14 to 16 inch trout like we did. They looked like rafts of mullet around the boat and spots. We kept 12 to 15 but probably caught well over 250 between the three of us. They were on for most of the night with the ripping tide. Threw all those bait you have in the box that you never caught a fish on. Even my son quit throwing tandem jigs and went to plugs


----------



## kcliff

boon i mounted mine between the 2 cleats on the port side. the deck is still open and the stick secured- the power pole is cool- im just saying it isnt that bad to have a stake out stick on that lil scooter- it anchors easy-weight-no maint.-less cost, and you can anchor off the bow which is best in most cases- i think it the less weight is better if you get a rear platform- power pole is a great thing but just "bling" on a 16' scooter. my wife staked it out and it was only 5in in the mud and it still held the boat- i also like the idea of using it to get off a sand bar or something like that.


----------



## fishin shallow

kcliff said:


> Power pole is nice but stake out stick is perfect less weight anchor different ways less maintenance and cost oh yeah weight lol I was going to get a power pole but the stake out stick was a great choice


Saving up for a PP. Wading back to the boat gets tiring at the end of the day. With a PP and remote, every 100 yards or so you can raise the pole and your boat will follow you like a puppy.


----------



## kcliff

um that would be a plus


----------



## delrod

ok i'll chime in. agree that weight on a scooter is at a premium. that said, the theme from sanford and son plays every time i launch. almost went with the stake out stick for all the reasons. or was gonna put a bracket on the back and just use my push pole. if you get a power pole, get the remote. more dollars, but you can activate from the top of the platform, front of the boat, or wherever. love it. now have a 30 gallon keep alive livewell, that thing rocks too. keep it in the back empty. when i want it, i put it up on the front deck(extend the wires and enclosed them in clear plastic tubing) and plug it up to the trolling motor battery with alligator clips. now i'm thinking about a small yeti cooler to hold the beer and grub to keep it out of the fish box. the only thing i could live without, ninety percent of the time, my trolling motor stays at the house. but that ten percent it sure is handy. and the extra battery is great for the livewell. can't speak for props. went with the 17 renegade for my etec that donny recommended. it worked well, reasonably good holeshot and topped out at around 36 with a full load.(i weigh 260 + and usually had some buds along). got a 13.5 by 15 three blade from coastal propeller in corpus. top speed down to 30 but hole shot is out of this world. now i carry both props and some extra cotter keys. 32 man fireman trip to p mansfield is counting down to second week of october and should really push it all to the limit. will have better reports after that as it is as hard as i can fish for a week. good luck all and baby cats unite!


----------



## delrod

ps, remember when you let the power pole go while you're wadin, she tacks with the wind. lol.


----------



## fishin shallow

Thats a nice ride Delrod and your right Cris knows his stuff. I got a 4 blade from him several years ago and it is awesome.


----------



## JimD

Big as you are you can do like I do when Kayaking. Just tie the rope to your belt and drag the boat along behind you while wading.


----------



## JRAMEY

Here is a pic of Tran's new color... Banana Split Yellow.


----------



## plasticsnaks

Did'nt want to start a new thread so thought i would try here.Just a few questions for you baby cat onwers.I will be ordering a baby cat in about 3 mons.I have read most of the threads posted here and have researched the tohatsu 90 and have owned a yamaha 90 2strk.I'm leaning toward the tohatsu.As far as props,do you favor the 3 bld, 17p or 16p power tech or the 4 bld,15p p.t.?How is the 3 bld power tech hole shot in 1' or less of water?Also what RPMs are you getting at W.O.T. with either of these props?Like boonedog,I also want the rear boxes, like Johnny's boat at trans has, to store my wading gear.Anyone know if the floor drains ok w/the boxes? The front deck looks like it is now flush (no lip).Can a troll motor be mounted directly to the deck w/o adding a "pirch"?And,do you guys w/trolling mtrs have your troll mtr battery mounted in the front starboard compartment or rigged under the console?For those who run a tohatsu,do you ever have any water pressure (lack of) issues when running shallow w/ the j/p up high?Also, is there any need for tran's "cavitation" plate on the motor?
I have fished from my buddy's '05 w/a yami 90 2strk and was very impressed.My last boat was an '02 17' flats cat w/ 90 johnson 2strk.Awesome rig but I was forced to sell her 3 yrs ago.Looking foward to getting on the water again and seeing those reds "light up"! Sorry for the long post and many questions but I don't want to start bugging Donny until I'm ready to buy.Thanks for any imput or advise you might have.
Brett


----------



## boonedog

plasticsnaks
I decided against the rear boxes on the recommendation of everyone and I was not sure about how it would drain and I hate to have it made and not be totally unhappy with it.
If I need the space I will add a small ice chest or 2 for storage.

The trolling motor bracket looks like it fits on the lip of the boat.
and the battery for the trolling motor sits inside the console.
But Donnie maybe able to mount the battery in the front compartment, you just have to ask.



I am chomping at the bit, about 3 or 4 more weeks before mine should ready.


----------



## Nwilkins

plasticsnaks said:


> Did'nt want to start a new thread so thought i would try here.Just a few questions for you baby cat onwers.I will be ordering a baby cat in about 3 mons.I have read most of the threads posted here and have researched the tohatsu 90 and have owned a yamaha 90 2strk.I'm leaning toward the tohatsu.As far as props,do you favor the 3 bld, 17p or 16p power tech or the 4 bld,15p p.t.?How is the 3 bld power tech hole shot in 1' or less of water?Also what RPMs are you getting at W.O.T. with either of these props?Like boonedog,I also want the rear boxes, like Johnny's boat at trans has, to store my wading gear.Anyone know if the floor drains ok w/the boxes? The front deck looks like it is now flush (no lip).Can a troll motor be mounted directly to the deck w/o adding a "pirch"?And,do you guys w/trolling mtrs have your troll mtr battery mounted in the front starboard compartment or rigged under the console?For those who run a tohatsu,do you ever have any water pressure (lack of) issues when running shallow w/ the j/p up high?Also, is there any need for tran's "cavitation" plate on the motor?
> I have fished from my buddy's '05 w/a yami 90 2strk and was very impressed.My last boat was an '02 17' flats cat w/ 90 johnson 2strk.Awesome rig but I was forced to sell her 3 yrs ago.Looking foward to getting on the water again and seeing those reds "light up"! Sorry for the long post and many questions but I don't want to start bugging Donny until I'm ready to buy.Thanks for any imput or advise you might have.
> Brett


I have enough room in the front storage, the trolling motor mounts to the deck, battery under console, I am running the Tohatsu w/cav plate 3 blade 15, it never has gotten hot, the hole shot seems to be good, top end is only 34/35. 32 with JP at 2 1/2 rpms at 5


----------



## Naterator

I have a 2005 BC in pure white w/ 90 etec, 4 blade Bauman prop (I DO recommend the 4 blade, its been great for me, top speed of 39 mph w/ just me on the boat and unbelievable hole shot...plus I can plane jacked all the way up at 12-13 knots / 2800 rpm). Have about 600 hours on the boat and she has seen every major bay system on the coast except Sabine & Baffin. It currently resides in Port Mansfield. I intend to repower this boat with another 90 E-tec when my current motor reaches the end of its life...so, I guess you could say I like it.


----------



## jmack

Post up some pics guys !!!!


----------



## plasticsnaks

Thanks a bunch guys...I tend to research a lot before before pulling the trigger and I want to get this boat as right as possible.Still a few months away from ordering though.I was very impressed with my buddy's '05 baby cat but it has been a long time since I 've been on one..I was really hoping to get a top speed of 40mph or so cause I do like to make the run to baffin every now and then.I do understand though that speed vs hole shot is usually a trade-off...Naterator could you share the specs on that 4bld bauman?Is it a prop made by bauman or another brand that has been tuned by bauman's?And as far as the 90 e-tec goes,don't know if I could afford one unless I can find a great deal..I have read that it has a little more guts than the tohatsu..Either way,I'm sure I'll be happy!.And boonedog,3 to 4 wks??? Must be nice!!!Yall Enjoy those baby cats and thanks again. Brett


----------



## delrod

will post a pic later, just returned from baffin today. what was i thinkin? i guess everybody but me knew that a norther was comin. hit around noon. stayed on the bank behind kleberg point until the rain and lightning subsided a little. finally made the run around four. wind still crankin around 30 plus. i can't run too shallow in baffin as the real estate is not in my wheelhouse. so we worked it back to the ic out towards the middle of the bay. big water. stupid stunt. proud of my baby cat. had a five gallon bucket with my cast net and wading boots tied to the poling platform. rope went around the bucket and through the handle. arrival at bird island, no more bucket. just gone. was plenty rough. wouldn't want to do it tomorrow but it is nice to know that my little skiff can make it home when it all goes bad. my dad is 62 and i got to the ramp with him still on board also, so it was a success. first time in the bc that i wore my life jacket.


----------



## boonedog

Delrod that sounds like it was one crazy run back to Bird island. I'm glad to heard everything turned out OK.


----------



## D&D

JRAMEY said:


> You have my word, no blue and white.
> ???? for all you baby cat owners... Is there anything you all would add or do different to your baby cats?


Small trim tabs.It doesn't seem to need them when your running light but as soon as you add too much weight it gets too hard to jump up.I also think that if I had them I would be able to get more top end speed by not porpoising(not sure how to spell that???)so bad.


----------



## JimD

Delrod, 

It will just make you think you are there in February or March when you can fish a day or two and sit and go look at deer like I do early in the am or watch no its hear my fishing buddies sleep in latein the am waiting for the front to blow thru.  What is it 12 miles down to bird island?

Nate and I got caught in one early norther and had 3-4 and a few 5 ft waves getting back across East Maty last year. He got caught down there some where and he was worried about making it back.(only time I have heard him worry about getting back in) but I swear that some of those winds get to 50-60 around Corpus south. Nearly been blown out of more than one tripod over the years tied down or not.

Nate is supposed to send me a px of Louie's 4 blade prop. I have talked with them and they make several props all Louie needs is a px to see which one Nate got in 05. He got the 4 blade prop from Rick in Edna with a deal on his Etec 90. Rick's price was cheaper than Louie's when I did all the research on what Nate had but can he get it for a Tohatsu? fwiw Power Tech lists the 15 and 17 as motors for a mid size Mercs.

D&D,

You might look at the 17. It is listed for heavily weighted boats while the 15 is for mid to light weight boats afaik.

Hey Plastic.. 
John and I tried a 4 blade 15 they had and it did not have enough cup to that particular prop. May make the 70 run like a spotted monkey. They were out of 15 pitch 3 blades that day.

I am going down this weekend to try out the 17 vs 15 power tech. For me the 17 takes a second or two to wind up and jump. Been trying to get down to SLP for 3 weeks. Most of the new boats have the pt 15 pitch. Mine was the demo and had the 17 but it was bought while they were finishing the wiring. 

I wanted something similar to NW's but my wife was afraid that no one would see a gray and black. I did not bother to tell her people in Galveston will run over you red or black. She is happy so now I have red. Just makes it hard to potlick Nate or Delrod or NW.


----------



## plasticsnaks

JimD,can you keep us posted as to what you find out about the 4bld Bauman or bauman altered prop that Nate has...It sounds as though a few of you are not completely happy with the 3bld power tech that Donny supplies..Also,just a thought but Louie(baumans) might be able to tune that 3bld power tech more to your liking.Anyhow good luck and please let us know what you come up with. 
Brett

Hey Jim,guess we were posting bout the same time.Thanks for your reply and hope that 15 p is a little better out the hole,should be!..I think your red rig is a great lookin boat!..funny about the galveston boaters...down here in the corpus area it happens all too often..especially on weekends and especially if someone sees you with a fish on...
Still can't wait to get back out on the water though!..Hopefully ordering my baby cat in febuary..
Brett


----------



## JimD

*Cannot say*

Really been happy with the BC. Runs ~39-40 and has good speed and plane.

Just the little hesitation before a jump but jumps fine. Runs fine but why not have the best possible prop for each boat.

NW bought one or two of everything while I am poor and did good to add the extra ss cleats and fold down windshield. 

I think the 17 is great on a loaded boat with a 90 or the 115.

I will know better if I can get down and fine tune it this weekend.

*Suggestions.*

#1 When you get your boat then go on and get a case of oil from Donny if you get the Tohatsu and get the spare al prop he will give you and buy a spare crown nut washer and carter key while you are there. Part id is on the what you need for your boat list.

#2 if you do not get a second battery but think that you might one day then go on and get the Battery switch for two batteries. If you look you can get the same switch for 2 batteries that you get for 1 battery so the holes match up.

Jim


----------



## plasticsnaks

Good suggestions Jim...I'm trying to plan ahead as much as i can.So far i'm most likely going with the tohatsu 90, bob's j/p, elevated 90qt icechest-seat w/fixed backrest and mount a plastic 4rod rod- holder w/the pliers and knife cut outs(Like you see on the console sides of some boats) on the backrest(budget rocket launchers).This will be custom made.I already have one drawn up on paper....did the same elevated seat/fixed backrest on my flatscat and loved it.This also doubles as an elevated platform for a second person to stand on and cast from.I will also store my anchor under this...also want to get the front cast pltfrm and rig up 2 batteries.Will get a troll mtr a little later...I'm really leaning towards the rear boxes that john at trans has..If the floor drains well w/them,then I'm in..I need the storage for wading gear!!..I'll just bungee a small icechest for food and drink in front of the front iceghest..and that's about it...pretty simple rig!Oh yeah, color???Don't know yet..I'll see what they have goin at that time.
Brett


----------



## JimD

Look at John's boat px. All they did was put the box on and put a drain hole in the side right there in the px that drains into the motor offset.

Call John and ask what that added in weight?
I am thinking about a cooler in that area to hold gear or behind the leaning post. Cheaper, removable, and less weight. Cooler plus set of cooler holders (Same Corner brackets that hold the gas tank in place)


----------



## plasticsnaks

Yeah I saw the pic of john's that boone posted.I need to call John and ask about the weight and how well the floor drains and where/if he has an actual box drain..Was hoping someone here had the boxes and could give some feedback.I don't really think weight will be much and the floor drain location can be changed if it doesn't drain well with the way john has it rigged...If I remember correctly,boone said about $300 for the boxes.I have owned a few boats including my 17'flatscat, an 18' SS and a 16'majek Texas Skiff..I loved having those rear boxes on the SS..Almost had them build some for the flats cat but had to sell her before it happened...They are great to throw your wet wading gear and drift sock into,especially when we have to donn the neopreme in winter..Also keeps your front compartments dry and less clutter..Could also be used for a small livewell when the kiddos fish.If I just can't work out the boxes,I'll go the icechest route...Like you,I gots to carry my supplies w/me!

Btw,what size fuel tank are yall going with?I do make that long trip south of corpus every so often...Well,often as I can..(Yes,big troutitis)!Hoping the tohatsu gets great mileage compared to my '02 90johnson 2strk I had on the flatscat.
Brett


----------



## Poon Chaser

Do ya"ll have jackets like the corvette people have?


----------



## boonedog

no but we are thinking about stealing them from the corvette people.


----------



## delrod

i thought you knew, we all have baby cat underwear. feel the growl.


----------



## JimD

Guess we can all wear our little red tennis caps with Tran boats on them.


----------



## Nwilkins

boonedog said:


> no but we are thinking about stealing them from the corvette people.


Greenie for you sir


----------



## boonedog

I know NW but soon,
Donnie told me they were pulling mine out of the mold yesterday.
about 3 more weeks.
Then I can trade the green one for a red one


----------



## Nwilkins

*West Bay 9/20*

West Bay


----------



## delrod

the second pic is the coolest. crouchin down in the weeds and ****. i think that rocks. baby cats unite!


----------



## JimD

*Prop questions and ans from Louie B.*

Jim,
You have a lot of options to make that boat run much better.
In my OPINION...the Viper prop will be the best performing right out of the
box but has a durability factor that is very low.

Any Powertech prop will need to be modified to be usable and once again
durability is a factor.
Your other options are to test run custom built props from props shops that
are built and designed for the application your boat will be running in.
*We have a 3 blade and a 4 blade that have run well on those boats and we
offer you a chance to run them as a test*. *All you need to do is pay for the
prop and return it after.*

I suggest if you have the chance, to run as many and every prop you
can get your hands on. No two boats are the same and no two boats are
operated the same. So using someone elses information is only a starting
point.

Above is a email and discussion with Louie. He is a great guy. I learned a little more about props from the best. He felt that I could possibly take my 17 pitch PT and tune it to do what I need it to do to keep my speed and jump pretty well too for a very reasonable price.

Baumann makes a "Blaster" prop made specifically for the Baby Cat type of boat and for the conditions that we run them in that he felt should jump quick and run in the 38 range. Give him a call if you have questions about your prop. 713.926.6908


----------



## plasticsnaks

^Jim,thank you for all the time and effort that you have put in to this.Hope Louie will be able to help you get that 3bld pt tuned to your liking.I know what you mean about the durability factor.A lot of the "off the shelf" props have pretty thin blades(as in the thickness of the steel).They can wear quickly from alot of "dredging" hole shots.Back in the 90's I had a 4bld from performance props in victoria on my shallow sport that had very "thick blades"..That sucker took a beating and as far as I know,is still goin strong.It deffinetly had to be tuned though before i was happy with the hole shot.The only draw back that i remember was that my top speed was slightly reduced(probably because of the added weight of the thicker steel)..If you don't get a chance to try the "blaster" prop from Baumanns,I'll see if i can try one when I get my bc..This won't be until feb. though..arg!..Again thanks and enjoy your bc! 
Brett


----------



## JimD

I am going to go down one more time and do some more testing on the prop. *Could be operator error.* I have some more stuff to try out.

Still best prop that I have seen is Nate's 4 blade Baumann's prop on his old Etec 90 Jumps quick, planes slow, and will still do 37-38 after 5 years and lord knows how many trips.

My motor is set at the highest setting so it may be too high to catch all the water. 
NW is yet to get back with me on how his Tohatsu is set up.

Having perfectionist tendencies on top of being compulsive and a little ADD makes makes me stick with things till I am satisfied.

Talked to Louie, Power Tech, need some testing then down to get with Donny/John to check on operator error or ignorance of operating a flats boat and possibly dropping the motor to the usual setting. They are good people down there. It will work out great.


----------



## Nwilkins

New pics from Mon
Jim, I called and left you a message tonight


----------



## JimD

ps

fyi For anyone going to mount a cooler on the back of the boat be sure to look at the steering arm movement in all directions including up and down. I had my cooler out from under the leaning rail and did a test up and down and there is a good chance if you mount the cooler next to the transom that the arm will be in conflict if set next to the motor mount. Fits good to the outside or on the other side next to the pvc and fits in front of the mount though the cable bundle my drag on the cooler.


----------



## golfgooroo

I'm in the market for a new cat and like most of us have a budget. I'm trying to find the right cat that will fish 4 adults (usually 2 heavyweights and 2 lightweights). We'll definitely be in the shallows and crossing the bays. Trying to figure out if the Baby cat is the right size for us? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## JimD

Call Donny up and go try one. They make a next size up that is 18' 10" and wider as compared to the BC which is 16' 2" and more narrow. Here are spec's but doubt if it will come out well.

They are all fiberglass boats and cheaper than most other boats because they are sold directly.

We have fished three adults and it is tight fishing off the boat. We have jumped on the flats with 4 guys to get back to another boat but it is crowded.

Call and go by and have Donny take you on a ride.
*Model *

Basic Layout
*Height from ground to handrail*



*Height w/ T-top*

*Width of trailer *

*Length from tongue to back of motor*

*F-23*









*2440HS *





*9*



*2480 XLR8*

*8.1*



*9*

*31*

*2280 XLR8*

*8.1*



*9*

*29*

*2080 XLR8*

*8.1*



*9*

*27*

*2100 XLR8-LS*

*7.5*



*9*

*26.9*

*2000 XLR8-LS*





*9*

*25.9*

*210 V Cat*

*8*



*9*

*27.7*

*180 V Cat*

*8*

*k-top 10ft*

*9*

*26*

*22 SE Sport*

*8*

*9.10*

*8.8*

*27.7*

*20 T Sport*

*8*

*9.10*

*8.8*

*25.7*

*18 T Sport*

*8*



*8.8*

*23.7*

*16 Baby Cat *

*7*



*8.2*

*20.2*


----------



## JimD

Forget the numbers. 

Call Donny and go by and have a ride in the BC or the next size up at 180 or 18' 10".


----------



## Mijo

New Baby Cat will be ready for pickup in 6 days. Counting days!


----------



## boonedog

Congrads
Hopefully mine will be ready about the same time.


----------



## Nwilkins

Mijo said:


> New Baby Cat will be ready for pickup in 6 days. Counting days!





boonedog said:


> Congrads
> Hopefully mine will be ready about the same time.


You'll love em


----------



## Mijo

Boonedog, Congrats as well.

Nwilkins, I agree. Sweet boat.


----------



## plasticsnaks

Picked her up yesterday...Kudos to Donny and the guys at Tran Sport Boats.They are great to work with and do some awesome work!


----------



## boonedog

nice plastic...very nice
congrats


----------



## plasticsnaks

Thanks Boone,can't wait to get the break in over with and see how she runs.Hoping to get started (break in) on friday or sat...btw,have you given any more thought on the low water p/u for your yami?..


----------



## fishnstringer

*If I were a Baby Cat owner,*

this is the quick anchor system I would use:
http://www.wanganchor.com/index.html


----------



## boonedog

I need to wait till next year for low water pickups but I am going to make the purchase.
Too many things on my plate right now.

The break in will be over before you know it. 
Who knows I might see you down there in the next few weeks.


----------



## JimD

Fantastic. 

Glad that you got your boat.
Now you have to find time to go fishing in it.

Jim


----------



## JRAMEY

plasticsnaks said:


> Picked her up yesterday...Kudos to Donny and the guys at Tran Sport Boats.They are great to work with and do some awesome work!


EEEW! I love the white and gray, very nice choice! Looks awesome! You will love your new BC! Congrats!


----------



## atcfisherman

plasticsnaks said:


> Picked her up yesterday...Kudos to Donny and the guys at Tran Sport Boats.They are great to work with and do some awesome work!


Now that's a nice baby cat! I would like to have one some day. Congrats!!!


----------



## delrod

sweet!!!


----------



## plasticsnaks

Thanks guys!


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Very Very nice indeed!! Let us know how the boat performs with the new boxes. Turned out very nice with those boxes!


----------



## plasticsnaks

Got a couple hrs. on her today in the ULM...forgot how well the b/c takes the 1' to 2' chop...the boxes seem to work well;deck drains very well and they didn't seem to add too much weight.My b/c looks like it drafts about the same as the others I've seen.The 90 Tohatsu seems to perform well..I'll let you guys in on more as I get more time on her.Hope it is a sign of things to come as I made a quick 10 min. drift and picked up a 26" red on a plum assasin.Could'nt ask for any more of the maiden voyage!Very nice feeling to be back on the water!


----------



## Saltwater Junkie

Good looking ride..I like that Cooler/Seat set up you have.


----------



## plasticsnaks

Thanks Saltwater!..Man o man,I really like this boat...If you decide to get a trolling motor and you have the front elevated cast pltform it will deffinetly work out.The 42" shaft length is perfect(thanks Donny!) and the tiller handle will clear the pltform and you'll still have plenty prop in the water.You will have to stow the motor(to clear the pltform) with prop towards the starboard side with tiller handle folded down.I went with the Deep blue marine "dogbone" quick release with the alternate mount on the rear deck behind the seat.If you wanted the 52" shaft ( which would be easier to reach while standing on the pltfrm),you would have to build some sort of plate to mount the troll motor more forward on the bow.Otherwise the control head would be hitting the front ice chest.


----------



## Saltwater Junkie

Man thats nice to here that the 42" will work. I'm probably going to put one on mine this week. Where did you get the dogbone quick release mounts from? Do they seem to be better than the minnkota brand?


----------



## plasticsnaks

I had read about them(dogbone) on another thread and ordered mine from Deepbluemarine.com: about $100 for mount and extra base for the alternate mounting site....They are similar(same type design but different shape) to the composit(plastic) minn kota quick release.Can't say if they are any better than the minn kota or not but the mount does look strong and it does seem to work well.Guess I'll find out in the next several months...


----------



## JimD

Saw an interesting idea for a poor man's casting platform.

Guy had a 16 or 17 ft flats boat and had a smaller version of the raised cooler mounted on the front deck between the hatches that you see on most BC type boats. 

Seems like a nice way to move the beer and food up front and still have a fair sight casting platform.

Any one in town stock such a holder? Fig Donny can get one but that is a long drive with a boat and motor that do not need much work.

I made a set of night fishing lights for my BC if people are interested in pxs.

I am in the process of making a gigging rig. Busy at work but want to put the rough design up for the front light holder to get opinions from others hopefully this weekend.

Post up some pictures of your troll motor mount. I have been going back and forth on doing one.


----------



## JRAMEY

Dropped my BC off monday at Tran's to get the trolling motor installed. Donny called today to inform me it is ready. Im picking the boat up friday. I will post pics of my trolling motor and mount this weekend... JimD, post some pics of your fishing light setup, im curious to see it...


----------



## plasticsnaks

*Baby Cat troll motor mount*

Here are a few pixs of how my trolling motor and quick release mount were installed.The trolling motor is a 12V 42" shaft Minn Kota.The quick mount is by Deepbluemarine.com "dogbone".Troll motor battery is under the console...It is a tight fit with the front elevated pltform but it does work!








This is as low as the motor will go and still be able to rotate 360 degrees.The top of the prop will end up about 6-8" under the surface of the water and that is with me(163lbs) up on the bow.








This is stowed and you can see that there is not much(about 10") room between the motor control head and the front ice chest..








This is the "dogbone" quick release mount.The stainless pins lock the troll motor bracket down to the dogbone puck that is mounted to the deck.A locking mechanism keeps the pins in place.








Alternate dogbone mount screwed to deck.








Troll motor stowed in alternate spot.

There are probably several other routes one could go but this seems to work pretty good so far.


----------



## JimD

JR- Post some pxs of the rig up when you get back from Donnys.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=229574&highlight=fishing+lights

This is the thread I started with for night fishing lights. Two old timers shared on the side how they do it. One with 12 volt lights and the other with the par 64 can lights from cheaplights .com They have a mounting pole but ...

I have changed mine up from the above pxs which worked pretty well stuck on an old pier pole. With the pvc it was too high to adjust and too flimsy for the boat.
I have an old honda generator 2200 and with the draw 1000w light pulls close to 8 amps you strain many of the small generators though a friends says it is the start up so plug one in then the other.

Changes from first attempt. PVC is too limber and too tall for a boat.

*Revision* is a piece of electrical conduit cut 7-8 ft long and the same piece of al angle the lights are mounted to is drilled thru the side of the pipe and angle with the top of the angle sitting on top of the conduit. Pick a height to set this that you can stand on the front box and do the light adjustments to turn and raise and lower the light beams.

Mine fits into one of the side rod holders with tape on the bottom of the conduit not to skin the deck. 
This on a regular grab rail may work just fine bungied to the rail. 
On my drop down window I have a piece of 2x2 that fits up to bungie to place holding the lights in place and straight.

My generator fits on the front of the boat with two cords one to each light. I use 1- 1000 and 1- 500 watt bulb. Ofcourse the generator had a gfi on it.

I need to find a small plastic container abut 6 inches high to set the generator in for transport. It and 2 gallons of gas sit between the back box and motor but you have the water over the back. I have a piece of the HD floor mats made of rubber that I use to sit this on while running up front.

The rubber mat works great for anchor placement under the front cooler storage or in the front hole to set the anchor.

My gigging lights are about designed. the problem has been attachment to the front of the boat and easy removal. I think I have that worked out but no time to build it yet. There is a post to "dipsay" over on the general board with his gigging boat but this will not quite work on a bc. Think I have a good design but time. I am off to do a fresh cadaver course this weekend and studying for that. I will throw the design out there next week to get some feed back.


----------



## JRAMEY

Here's a couple pics of my trolling motor I had installed last week. Taking my BC to Aluma-Tech next week to get the poling platform installed as well as a mount for my 02 bottle. Will post pics of both in a week or so.


----------



## cclayton01

JRAMEY said:


> Here's a couple pics of my trolling motor I had installed last week. Taking my BC to Aluma-Tech next week to get the poling platform installed as well as a mount for my 02 bottle. Will post pics of both in a week or so.


Looks good Jared!!!! Still waiting for an invite


----------



## plasticsnaks

Looking good JR!..That polling platform will also be sweet!...One heck of a sight casting machine!


----------



## out_fishin69

*Tossed up with these baby cats!*

i'm in the market again and my first instincts have been "go with SVT" but the more i look at these baby cat pics the more i am mesmerized by them. I think it is pretty obvious that these boats are sweet little home wreckers.

I know everyone hates hearing this but i have to know what kind of numbers you guys are getting out of them.

draft while sitting?
draft while running?
hole shot depth?
top speed?


----------



## plasticsnaks

I'm sure some with some time on theirs will chime in..I've only got 2.5 hrs. on mine so have not put her through the shallow tests...I think it would be fairly safe to say that top speed with a 90hp will be just under 40mph.This is with the 3 bld(xtra cup) powertech prop that Donny Tran reccomends.I will do the actual measurement next trip but the rig at rest(w/a 90 tohatsu) looks to be around 7".Maybe a tad less if you were up on the bow.My last trip,I ran over about 40 yrds. of 10" hard sand bottom easily. Not amazing by any means but encouraging.I did spend some time on a friend's '06 b/c and that is what sold me on this hull.It had a 90 yami 2stroke and i remember getting up in some skinny mud bottom by just doin the to the right hole shot spin.Wish I could give an honest depth but I can only guess maybe around 10".His boat would run just as skinny as the '02 17' flatscat that I owned back then.6"-8" was easy while running.And a bit shallower for short distances.But,honestly, they are not airboats.There is a point where the motor intakes will run out of water.Can't say what on plane draft would be.I will say that for a small length hull,the b/c is very dry and takes the chop very good.I highly reccomend you take a test ride and see if the length and ride,compared to the svt,would suit your needs.


----------



## JRAMEY

cclayton01 said:


> Looks good Jared!!!! Still waiting for an invite


HAHA Thanks! PM me, we'll get together and go.


----------



## Saltwater Junkie

*BC Numbers*

Have run in 8" no sweat (havent had a need to run skinnier yet) and jumped it up in 10" hard sand bottom with 2 people (I'm 230 and another 180 or so) & loaded down with gear and fuel. Top speed with just me is 39 and with 2 has been 35-36 or so.

Probably drafts around 7" or so. I attached a pic and you can see where the Baby Cat logo is in relation to the water.

Also have been in some rough stuff with this wind and have been more than pleased with the way she handles..

Hope this helps!

Jason



out_fishin69 said:


> i'm in the market again and my first instincts have been "go with SVT" but the more i look at these baby cat pics the more i am mesmerized by them. I think it is pretty obvious that these boats are sweet little home wreckers.
> 
> I know everyone hates hearing this but i have to know what kind of numbers you guys are getting out of them.
> 
> draft while sitting?
> draft while running?
> hole shot depth?
> top speed?


----------



## out_fishin69

*thanks*

Thanks for the replies guys! I really like the way your BC is setup Junkie. Everything is proportioned just right on these boats and i love the flat deck. The SVT would be a little more appealing to me if had the flat deck like the BC. The numbers sound pretty good although i was expecting it to run similar to a curlew. curlews will get you where you prolly dont want to be or need to be. ridiculous shallow water capabilities in those boats. Congrats to all the BC owners ya'll picked a good one! I was hoping to run the BC and SVT @ the corpus boat show but Donnie said they were gonna be a no-show this year.


----------



## JimD

Who had the new BC in the last few months that had the Grab rail that fit over a sleeve and screwed together?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## plasticsnaks

^Jim,I think that's saltwater junkie's boat that is 2 posts above on this page.Look At the pic closely and you can see that the grabrail is bolted together just above where it mounts to the console.


----------



## Saltwater Junkie

Yep thats me...it has some machined pieces with 2 allen screws in each leg. Easy to take off to get in the garage and just as strong as a solid rail.


----------



## Plumbwader

Anyone run ever run this boat with a 70HP motor? If so, what kind of hole shot, top end speed do you get?


----------



## cobrayakker

out_fishin69 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys! I really like the way your BC is setup Junkie. Everything is proportioned just right on these boats and i love the flat deck. The SVT would be a little more appealing to me if had the flat deck like the BC. The numbers sound pretty good although i was expecting it to run similar to a curlew. curlews will get you where you prolly dont want to be or need to be. ridiculous shallow water capabilities in those boats. Congrats to all the BC owners ya'll picked a good one! I was hoping to run the BC and SVT @ the corpus boat show but Donnie said they were gonna be a no-show this year.


I bet they could chop the sides off the SVT if you really want it that way. They are not that high and at least you dont have to worry about something sliding out.


----------



## JimD

*Baby Cat Trolling motor and mount*

There has been a post or two on what is the right trolling motor for a BC and the best place to mount it.

What did Donny put on your boat and is it strong enough to do the job?

Did you mount it on the Front or Back?

Getting back into thinking about putting on on my red BC. We had quite a few comments a year or two ago from different BC people.

How well does our trolling motor do with the front mount?

Ride tight or act like it is getting beat to death like some of the boats that I have been on.

Wishing all you you good fishing and a Great Thanksgiving.

JimD


----------



## plasticsnaks

JimD,mine has worked out great...my rip tide 12v trolling mtr(mount) pics are on page 9 of this thread..the tran boyz did a great job with the mounting and rigging..The extra battery fits under the console.The motor is very solidly mounted even with the quick release..been through some nasty 2' chop and it is solid..if i were to cross anything worse i move it to the rear mount(quick release)..The 12volt has ample power but a 24volt would always be nice.But,thats another battery up under the console and more weight!..I mostly wade fish but do use the troller regularly.


----------



## CheapRacingInc.

These boats must really be treating the masses good because you almost never see one used for sale. How is the storage on these boats with and without the added rear boxes? Really been looking at this boat and a few others but this seems to be one of the better built and better looking boats out there.


----------



## plasticsnaks

Cheapracing,the baby cats are hard to beat when compared to most other 16's' and 17's.I looked for 8 mons(no luck) for a used one before buying mine.I have the rear boxes and I do like the added storage.Pics are posted on page7 of this thread.You will have to be conscious of how much weight you put in them though and trim tabs will be needed.I only use mine for wading gear.The front compartments are fairly large and most b/c onwers are happy with the storage they offer...you also have one of the two 90qt coolers for storage and a good size tray in the console...these are very cool little flats boats that perform very well and take chop very well... and when ya get ready,go talk to Donny or Frank Tran and demo one .I think you'll like!


----------



## CheapRacingInc.

Whats the overall length of the boat/trailer prop to tongue? You shure do have one sharp looking boat there Plastic. Hows that Tohatsu performing for you?


----------



## out_fishin69

cobrayakker said:


> I bet they could chop the sides off the SVT if you really want it that way. They are not that high and at least you dont have to worry about something sliding out.


i ended up buying a illusion after all and i am very pleased with.... it was a sweet deal and i never really put the svt to the test. if it will perform like the babycat i might consider going to it. i have a friend who runs the baby and i can tell you that boat is by far the ultimate shallow water boat. i dont care what anyone says! he is running a 2 stroke 90 yamaha with lwp. INSANE! takes waves very well as you know and will get up in nothing.. Really.... nothing! we have gotten up when the thing is touching. you cut the wheel and hit it and the cat hull will collect water and leave dry bottom exposed to allow u to get up. it's an awsome sight, it scrapes the bottom and you can see dry grass while it fills the hull. i love watching it! hehehe

is the svt capable of the same task?


----------



## plasticsnaks

CheapRacingInc. said:


> Whats the overall length of the boat/trailer prop to tongue? You shure do have one sharp looking boat there Plastic. Hows that Tohatsu performing for you?


Thanks for the compliment..trailer tongue to back of motor is right at 22 feet.So far,the tohat has been great.I have ~30hrs on it..the new 2011 90tohatsu has gained a little weight (now 337lbs) and now has a lower gear ratio (2.3 to 1) compared to the previous (315lbs) and 2to 1 gear ratio.Will be interesting to know how the lower gear ratio works out and how much bigger prop will work.As far as fuel use,the tohat seems to be very efficient.Also has plenty of power for the baby cat..probably with any 90 hp you choose,top end is gonna be btwn 35 to 40 at WOT depending on prop and load..would be a good idea to stay as light as possible on your motor choice which narrows it down to 4..tohatsu or suzuki or etec or 2strk 90yami...the 2stroke(carburated) 90yamaha is the lightest(260lbs) but no longer in production.


----------



## CheapRacingInc.

plasticsnaks said:


> Thanks for the compliment..trailer tongue to back of motor is right at 22 feet.So far,the tohat has been great.I have ~30hrs on it..the new 2011 90tohatsu has gained a little weight (now 337lbs) and now has a lower gear ratio (2.3 to 1) compared to the previous (315lbs) and 2to 1 gear ratio.Will be interesting to know how the lower gear ratio works out and how much bigger prop will work.As far as fuel use,the tohat seems to be very efficient.Also has plenty of power for the baby cat..probably with any 90 hp you choose,top end is gonna be btwn 35 to 40 at WOT depending on prop and load..would be a good idea to stay as light as possible on your motor choice which narrows it down to 4..tohatsu or suzuki or etec or 2strk 90yami...the 2stroke(carburated) 90yamaha is the lightest(260lbs) but no longer in production.


After talking with donny and a few others I'm looking between the Etech and the Tohatsu motors they're both fairly light and are known performers, but I think in the long run the Tohatsu may have the edge in longevity being it was built for commercial/work horse applications. Still an older 2 stroke Yammi would be nice for the weight saving but I imagine parts will become scarce pretty soon. Hopefully work will decide to keep me in town so I'm able to buy and actually get to use it lol


----------



## JimD

CR-

Like I said in the reply to your PM.

The Tothatsu is a great motor. Not the hottest out there but made to keep running.

I told Donny today that I had recommended him show every new BabyCat owner his "how to jump and other tricks" that he has shown me. (Think he feels it would offend many of the long time saltwater experts if he offered advice.) I learned a lot from Donny. 

You can go to another oil when you get low or run out of Tothatsu oil and replace it with one of the easier found oils. Ask Donny or Big Dave the Mech what they rec. Most of the oils are compatible BUT THE PROBLEM IS THE DYES IN THE DIFFERENT OILS CAN COAGULATE OUT AND FOUL THE JETS IF YOU MIX OILS. They can show you an easy way to drain the old oil before adding the new if you need help.

The only extra you need to have as a spare is a Tothatsu crown nut, washer, and stainless pin in case you ever have problems and lose one of the three parts. Donny carries them. Jim


----------



## JimD

Hey CR- I was down mid coast this summer and saw a nice set up. Instead of a casting platform up front the guy had another cooler turned long ways with the boat mounted up front and it did two things. Moved a lot of weight from the back cooler and gave you a casting platform and storage combo for the same space.

If I lived mid coast I would have the poling platform but up here most of the time- no.


----------



## CheapRacingInc.

JimD- I imagine I could learn alot from Donny and the guys at Tran Sport.

Is there a certain oil to prefer over another or is mainly whats easiest available? 

Did he have the front mounted cooler between plastic cleats? Sounds like a good alternative to permanent storage and keep the boat weight well distributed.

I'm looking at just getting a stake out stick to "anchor" when fishing the shallows. Have yall heard of the Wang Anchor, guess I want to buy it for the name lol Is there a better stake to look at or any local makers of these products?


----------



## sallenclum

CheapRacingInc. said:


> After talking with donny and a few others I'm looking between the Etech and the Tohatsu motors they're both fairly light and are known performers, but I think in the long run the Tohatsu may have the edge in longevity being it was built for commercial/work horse applications. Still an older 2 stroke Yammi would be nice for the weight saving but I imagine parts will become scarce pretty soon. Hopefully work will decide to keep me in town so I'm able to buy and actually get to use it lol


 boats.net still has a new 2 stroke 90 yam on sale.


----------



## sallenclum

CheapRacingInc. said:


> JimD- I imagine I could learn alot from Donny and the guys at Tran Sport.
> 
> Is there a certain oil to prefer over another or is mainly whats easiest available?
> 
> Did he have the front mounted cooler between plastic cleats? Sounds like a good alternative to permanent storage and keep the boat weight well distributed.
> 
> I'm looking at just getting a stake out stick to "anchor" when fishing the shallows. Have yall heard of the Wang Anchor, guess I want to buy it for the name lol Is there a better stake to look at or any local makers of these products?


ive had a rack & chest on the front between the two storage hatches.works great.had alumatech build it for me.had the boat almost two years.have a 90 oceanrunner 319 pounds.swing 4 blade 17 pitch lifter prop.wouldnt trade it for any thing.


----------



## JimD

I have really seen one each way with a slightly smaller cooler. 


Guess it depends if you live mid coast and do a lot of sight casting and drifting or up here Where you need it more for fish and drink storage than standing on to cast from. 

If you had the box up front you take a lot of weight out of the back under the leaning post. It would make good dry storage there.

I have one of Donny's 11lb Claw anchors. Running three of the TKF boards it is the only one we recommend for the most part in a 2.2 lb version. Mine has never pulled up on my kayak. I have a SOS but there has been some question if they are still in business since last thread on warranty of a broken stick. I use it alone under 10 mph and ripping I put both out. Lot funnier to watch someone chase their boat across a big flat than being the one doing the chasing. 

Hey SC put up a px of your cooler set up if you will. I have looked at both ways. Donny had some simple cooler mounts the last time I was down there but the plastic pieces may be just fine.


----------



## CheapRacingInc.

Yea sight fishing is not real big here in Trinity and Galveston bays all you can see is brownish green unless your looking for bait busting ha ha 

I generally pack light only 2-3 rods and one medium sized bag along with all the coast guard required items, so storage would probly be fine just have a small extra cooler up front for drinks and grub. 

JimD where do you stow you SOS at?


----------



## JimD

My 8' Sos mounts on the right side of the boat. I was not sure where was best so I laid out the two holder brackes so I could move the sos in the bracket any where from the front to the back of the boat next to the 2 inch rail.

Been a good place and never in the way. I have a rope thru the end of the stick and tied to the pole itself. 

Usually put the stick close to the front cleat, run the rope thru the front cleat back down do a loop around the middle of the sos (extra hold on stick and keep rope in place too) and pull the end loop thru the back cleat and tie it off. Just pull the stick back and it takes any slack out of the line.


----------



## sallenclum




----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*Took Delivery of new Tran Sport "Baby Cat" on Dec. 16, 2010*

I placed my order one day before Halloween and took delivery of my new Tran Sport "Baby Cat" on Deceber 16, 2010. I have 4 hours on it as of this date (12/23/10). I ordered mine with several nice options. I had Donny Tran @ Tran Sport Boats dress this boat up with just about everything an angler would want. They did a great job. It is outfitted with the 90 hp Tohatsu w/stainless prop & jack plate, custom lean-to-post with 4 extra rod holders, plus 6 aluminum console rod holders, live well, casting platform with aluminum rail, dual halogen lights, 55 lb thrust Minn-Kota trolling motor, HD Hummingbird GPS-FISH FINDER combo, and of course the nice Coast Line trailer. Pain scheme is two tone, Maroon & Bone. Boat name is "Whoopin It Up!" This boat is owned by Randy Pruitt, Class of '76 Texas A & M. I'm in San Antonio, TX. I will be fishing several locations, primarily coastal areas of Baffin Bay, CC Bay, Port A, and will travel back home to Galveston County (Dickinson, TX) and fish in and around West Bay complex of the galveston Bay System. I look forward to meeting other baby Cat owners! maybe we should plan a fishing trip or better yet, a Baby Cat Fishing Tournament! Since this is December 23rd, I would like to wish all a Merry Christmas and a prosperous New Year.


----------



## boonedog

Congrat Whoop
I hope you enjoyed it as much is I enjoy mine.
I would like to see some pics.
Merry Christmas and Tight Lines to you


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

Boonedog -
I just joined this message board. Not sure how to post a pic here, BUT, I did add a few pics of my Baby Cat to my profile --- "album." I noticed you are in Austin. I am south of you in San Antonio. Weather permitting this Christmas weeken, I hope to get my bc out on Canyon Lake.


----------



## JimD

WIU
Which engine did you get on the Cat?


----------



## boonedog

Whoop 
That is a good looking boat. I really like the colors. I'm sure you will be happy with it.
I went with Maroon and Grey.
Life's been kind of crazy for me lately but
I'm planning a trip to Port Mansfield around the first part of Feb

It would be nice to get a few BC's together in one place for a weekend,Fishing and talking s**t over which motor,prop or color is better.


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*BC Fish Trip*

Hey Boonedog -

A coastal fishig trip could be a great time with several Baby Cats!

I am interested!

I did not get my baby cat out over the Christmas weekend, but I hope to over the New year's Day weekend. I will have 4 days off so I plan to do some boating. Maybe fish too!

This time of year can be great fishing, but getting on the water between cold fronts is the catch 22 situation. The cold is no bother, it is the wind which can cause the bay to be too rough.

later!


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*Engine is Tohatsu 90*



JimD said:


> WIU
> Which engine did you get on the Cat?


I have the Tohatsu 90 hp.


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Congrats, looked at the pics on your album. Boat is very sweet!!!!


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*Port Mansfield - possible fishing trip*



boonedog said:


> Whoop
> That is a good looking boat. I really like the colors. I'm sure you will be happy with it.
> I went with Maroon and Grey.
> Life's been kind of crazy for me lately but
> I'm planning a trip to Port Mansfield around the first part of Feb
> 
> It would be nice to get a few BC's together in one place for a weekend,Fishing and talking s**t over which motor,prop or color is better.


I have never fished at Port Mansfield! I have the hot spot fishing map of the area. Where do you launch from? I would be interested in a BC Fishing Day - - it would be a hoot!


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*My Baby Cat "Whoopin It Up!*



aggiefishinDr said:


> Congrats, looked at the pics on your album. Boat is very sweet!!!!


Thank-you!


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*My Baby Cat pics "Whoopin It Up!"*

I took a few pics of my brand new Baby Cat. Although they were taken at an early am hour, some turned out ok. I will re-take pics on a sunny day. That big black thing you see is my Labrador retriever (Yogi) and he has the casting platform figured out! He's ready to do some serious fishing! The hanging dock ropes were drying out and the extension cord is plugged into the on board battery charger. Boat has 90 hp Tohatsu, Jack Plate, 6' Power Pole, Live Well, gps/fishfinder combo, custom lean to with extra rod holders, trolling motor, cast platform with bar, dual front halogen headlamps, 2 tone color maroon & bone, and has 4 hours total on the water. Still doing break in for now.


----------



## boonedog

Once again new rig and Yogi is a good looking lab.
My black lab Ava is she is about 8 months ago

Over the holidays it is rough to plan a trip.
Port Mansfield only has 2 ramps North side and South side, but it's a good place to break in that Tohatsu.


----------



## plasticsnaks

Very nice lookin B/C and lab Whoopin...you gonna love it the more you run it!..lots of 2coolers with b/c's so if ya come up with any questions,don't hesitate to ask.You will usually have some good suggestions come your way....congrats!


----------



## Shell-Shocked

*I love mine!!*


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng

*always wear your lifejacket and clip on the killswitch*



delrod said:


> will post a pic later, just returned from baffin today. what was i thinkin? i guess everybody but me knew that a norther was comin. hit around noon. stayed on the bank behind kleberg point until the rain and lightning subsided a little. finally made the run around four. wind still crankin around 30 plus. i can't run too shallow in baffin as the real estate is not in my wheelhouse. so we worked it back to the ic out towards the middle of the bay. big water. stupid stunt. proud of my baby cat. had a five gallon bucket with my cast net and wading boots tied to the poling platform. rope went around the bucket and through the handle. arrival at bird island, no more bucket. just gone. was plenty rough. wouldn't want to do it tomorrow but it is nice to know that my little skiff can make it home when it all goes bad. my dad is 62 and i got to the ramp with him still on board also, so it was a success. first time in the bc that i wore my life jacket.


EVERYONE needs to wear their lifejackets and always hook that
killswitch lanyard to your belt or loop it around your right wrist.

ugly way to die by being thrown from your boat and having that
propeller chop you up.


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*Baby Cat - update*

My Baby Cat is performing GREAT. I have followed the official break-in suggestions... I have 9 hours logged on my Tohatsu 90. After taking delivery of my BC in mid-December, I have tried to get out on weekends that allowed me to (weather permitting). I have done all 9 hours either on the Guadalupe River (Seguin, TX) or Canyon Lake or Brauning Lake. I have yet to get to saltwater, but I am heading there as fast as I can! On the Guadalupe River I have come across water that was flat as a pool table, like glass, and my BC makes a great hole shot and the Tohatsu easily hits the 30+ mph mark (tracked by gps). I have finally got the hours on the engine to run at low, medium, and high speeds for as long as I wish. All the amenities work great! I like my Front End Dual Flexible Halogen Headlamps (should be great for floundering or running in the dark). I do not fish for Bass, but I have decided to fish the S.A.P.D. Bass Tournament at Choke Canyon on March 5 - - - most likely will be the only Baby Cat mixed in with the bass boats! But what the heck!


----------



## JimD

WIU

Why is the dog not in Aggie colors?

Did you put the running lights or is Donny doing it now?

FB,

The northers can be fun. MY best was with Nate and we had 3 and some 4 footers as we got caught on the wrong side of East Matty a few years ago.

My older son's first norther was 20 mile run with no moon and a norther howling as we went up the coast one night. Think his hand was frozen to the grab rail since he had never been out in a norther much less at night and pitch black.


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*Running Lights and that dog!*



JimD said:


> WIU
> 
> Why is the dog not in Aggie colors?
> 
> Did you put the running lights or is Donny doing it now?
> 
> FB,
> 
> The northers can be fun. MY best was with Nate and we had 3 and some 4 footers as we got caught on the wrong side of East Matty a few years ago.
> 
> My older son's first norther was 20 mile run with no moon and a norther howling as we went up the coast one night. Think his hand was frozen to the grab rail since he had never been out in a norther much less at night and pitch black.


Jim - I had the guys at Tran Sport put on the lights. In the pic with my retriever, the lights are under the casting platform. They are flexible, you can point them down at the water (say for floundering) or point them straight ahead and use them like headlamps on a car. The on/off is a toggle on the console. As for that Lab's colors, he's got all colors of collars, including his own Aggie collar in Maroon.

I took the BC out yesterday on Canyon Lake. The weather was a surprise and a real treat - lots of sun and a high of 79 degrees - not bad for Jan. 30th. I was surprised at all the saltwater bay boats on the lake. Must ahve been at least 10. I have 11 hours on my rig. I have put the engin and the boat through its initial break-in and it is / has performed absoultely great. Later!


----------



## JimD

How is the range on your lights?
I put some Wally world fog lights on my grab rail and it makes a great difference. Makes running a little easier than just a Q-beam.


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*Lights?*



JimD said:


> How is the range on your lights?
> I put some Wally world fog lights on my grab rail and it makes a great difference. Makes running a little easier than just a Q-beam.


I will have to do some research on the range of the lights! I did have them on the other day (late evening, sun had set, but more like twilight, not completely dark) when coming in off the lake. I did notice I could see well, but also my boat could be seen easily by other boaters. The next time I am on the water at dark I will pay more attention on the range of the lights. I will get back to you on this question. BTW - I did get a Q-Beam that I will use just in case I need x-tra light source! Take care.


----------



## JimD

Anybody with a new baby cat that you have rigged a little different than these? 

Hey Whoopin it up,
How have the lights up front worked out? This spring I have used mine a lot off the grab rail. Thinking about putting in some stronger lights than the small walmart fog lights. They are nice with all the night and early morning running we have done this year but I want some more range for the shallow water we run.

I need a better way to rig my 360 light when they had to move them off the motor. I have put a piece of tape across the edge so it will block some of the glare in your face while running the boat but it is still more glare than I want.

Anyone else having the problem that I am? I keep putting beer in my cooler and keep finding mostly floaters in the back cooler when I go to get one later in the day.   Fishing buddy swears it is not him but.....


----------



## Fishdaze

Those sure are some cool boats you guys got!


----------



## Rockportmarine

Pink Baby Cat for the "Babes on the Bay" Tournament.


----------



## sneddy_2000

*Yellow Cat*

I have a Yellow 08 with a 70 Yami. This boat runs so shallow it scares me.


----------



## sneddy_2000

*Great Trip*

How much faster will the bc go with the 90 Yami than with the 70?


----------



## boonedog

I have a 90 yami and with a 3 blade powertech prop.
When the prop was new. I could get up to 38-41 mph


----------



## shank00

I am looking to purchase a Baby Cat. How well do they handle crossing an open bay?


----------



## BBKing

I have a Suzuki DF90A on my BC and I'm not sure what its top speed is. I've had it up to the low 40's and that's faster than I wanted to go. This boat is not made for speed. I'm guessing it would run in the mid 40's. I would recommend that anyone considering a BC should look at a Yamaha F70. The DF90A wieghs 342 lbs while the F70 only weighs 257lbs. I would think that with almost 100 lbs less, that the shallower water performance would be better with the F70. It should be plenty fast enough also, if you get it proped right. Getting the right prop on mine made a huge difference. I would think a BC with the F70 should run in the mid to upper 30's. I would also recommend that whatever engine you go with, install transom wedges.


----------



## JimD

Shankoo-

Depends on the motor and the prop. Lot of us have the Tothatsu 2 stroke 90 that loaded two guys over 200 will probably do 36-39 depending on a calm day. Just me in the boat I get 38-40. The new 4 cycles run a little faster but cost extra?

I have been in the BC in 2- 3' seas when caught in a norther a time or two. It can be an interesting ride but if you take your time no problems. They are a relatively dry boat. It is not a 24 ft Tran but fits in my garage and does most of what I want to do. Running all day is 1/2 a tank of gas for 40-50 miles on long runs.

Best way to describe the ride is you can run straight or clown and feel that you are on a big seadoo the way they can turn and go.


----------



## CUATTHEBAR

I am thinking about a BC, but I am wanting to know how the ride is, especially for my 5 year old girl and wife, if it feels stable, my wife has a concern because of no sides ?


----------



## Don Smith

I don't consider my BC a family boat. No sides, limited seating, it's primarily a fishing platform and it does it's job extremely well. I'm fortunate that I have other boats that are more family friendly. However, it's a very stable and dry ride for it's size.


----------



## JimD

The BC is made for two people and serious fishing and drifting. We usually wade and 3 people is no problem with one front and two on the leaning rail. Too shallow and you may have to move up front for a really shallow jump. We have jumped 4 before in shallow water to get back to the other boat.

About the only thing mine needs is a lock on the beer cooler but I know that is a problem on a lot of different boats.  

I have been debating putting a RipTide on but have not gotten around to that yet.


----------



## Fishdaze

What's the beam or width of the BC? It wasn't listed on the website. TIA.


----------



## JimD

Cannot rem but call Donny and ask. He is always around his phone. 361.972.6629


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*My "Baby Cat" recent fuel consumption*

*My "round trip" fuel usage from Bird Island to Baffin* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *firemn*  
_I have never fished the Land Cut before and am thinking about making a trip down there in a month or so and have some questions for you guys.

Do you guys usually put in at Bird Island (which I have heard a few horror stories about), Bluffs Landing, or Marker 37?

I have a 42 gallon gas tank. Do you guys take extra fuel?

What determines where you fish? Presence of bait or do you guys concentrate around the sand/grass pockets along the edge of the shore or the drop offs?

Do you guys find that artificials or live bait works better down there?

I am also thinking about renting a floating cabin in the area? Do you recommend Capt. Carl's or know of somebody else who rents one out?

Are there any rocks to worry about, like there are in Baffin?

Sorry to post so many questions, but it has been a goal of mine for a long time to go down there and fish and I have finally made up my to just do it before gas gets any higher. I thank you all for you input. God Bless and stay safe out there on the water._

Regarding fuel consumption... and Bird Island Boat Ramp ... I was concerned about how much I would burn on that long ride! I made the trip from Bird Island Boat Ramp to Baffin Bay and back to Bird Island Boat Ramp using approximately 7 gallons of gas. My wife and I made the trip last Friday (4/15/11) and it was our 1st ever fishing trip there. Our boat is new, having taken delivery of it just prior to Christmas 2010. After the initial brek-in on the motor on our freshwater area lakes, we decided to take it saltwater fishing. My boat is a 2011 Tran Sport "Baby Cat" with 90 hp Tohatsu Direct Injection. Per my gps, I averaged 24 mph on the run there and back. My tank holds maybe 19 gallons or so. I estimated the fuel consumption for us last Friday was 7 gallons. As for usage of oil, I re-topped my reservoir when we got home ... maybe used 1 qt. and a 1/3 qt. I was impressed with my motor. I discovered that I can do that run with fuel to spare! I thought the Bird Island Ramp was congested and a couple of boaters came in through the "no wake zone" with throttle going full bore! I noted a yellow & black Haynie Boat with 6 individuals (3 couples) just blowing past any and all at full throttle all the way to the ramp. To top it off, they got there, then unloaded their catch for eveyone to see while photos were taken and basically hogged that ramp! No one could land or launch with that haynie blocking the driveway! I have decided to use Marker 37 or Bluff's Landing the next time. BTW - the wife did well...she caught trout. I got blanked ... but we had a great day on the water!:doowapsta I posted this the other day and thought I should re-post it in the Baby Cat Owners thread.


----------



## JimD

I usually carry an old water bottle full of oil for the Tothatsu 90 under the console when we are fishing all weekend with long runs along with the old al prop and hub kit and 2 extra sets of Tothatsu washer and crown nuts. 

We have one run of about 18- 20 miles one way and I usually have over 1/2 a tank left fig 40 miles. My problem is gas up the boat and not check the oil tank every day. 

I have had the low oil light come one once and the quart got me back in with oil to spare. 
Probably need to check the oil each day but usually can get 2 days with out doing that.

Hey WIU- Glad that you like the boat.

Nothing like AH---- at the ramp. I guess all the ramps have them in the area. BE safe. Off to Spicewood tomorrow to check on cows and see if any water in the river.


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*Recent Fuel consumption with my BC*



JimD said:


> I usually carry an old water bottle full of oil for the Tothatsu 90 under the console when we are fishing all weekend with long runs along with the old al prop and hub kit and 2 extra sets of Tothatsu washer and crown nuts.
> 
> We have one run of about 18- 20 miles one way and I usually have over 1/2 a tank left fig 40 miles. My problem is gas up the boat and not check the oil tank every day.
> 
> I have had the low oil light come one once and the quart got me back in with oil to spare.
> Probably need to check the oil each day but usually can get 2 days with out doing that.
> 
> Hey WIU- Glad that you like the boat.
> 
> Nothing like AH---- at the ramp. I guess all the ramps have them in the area. BE safe. Off to Spicewood tomorrow to check on cows and see if any water in the river.


Howdy Jim - I forgot to say that I do carry extra injection oil. On that trip to Baffin Bay, prior to launching the Baby Cat, I had topped off the gas and the oil. I did take a brand new gallon jug of oil, but did not have to open it! After the trip, I stopped in Corpus Christi and gassed my F-150 truck for the ride back home to San Antonio and I also gassed my Baby Cat. I put 7.010 gallons of gas in the Baby Cat. Not bad for that run from Bird Island to Baffin and back. I believe it is a great idea to carry the extra injection oil and the necessary "propellar gear" when out on the water. I plan to go fishing Saturday morning, but will stay close to home. I am going to a local power plant (Braunig Lake) here in San Antonio. The lake has fresh water Redfish (stocked lake) and it has catfish and bass. I will be targeting the Redfish and Catfish. Will probably get a sunburn! My next planned saltwater fishing trip will be late May. I will take a week of vacation starting May 27 thru June 6 .... not sure if we will go to Corpus Christi (general area) or maybe go to Galveston. But no matter, we are going coastal fishing. Take care.


----------



## scoresman

atcfisherman said:


> Now that's a nice baby cat! I would like to have one some day. Congrats!!!


Were the extra large storage compartments an upgrade or standard?


----------



## plasticsnaks

^Rear boxes are an option if that was what you were refering to.Nice for wading gear but you dont want to weigh the b/c down in the back too too much.Deck still drains very well and still draft about the same as a b/c without boxes... 6-7"..also,prolly would want to add some sort of trim tabs.


----------



## JimD

*Who all owns a Baby Cat now?*

Lot of us got a BC within a relative short period and others have had theirs for a while.
How is everyone doing with their Baby Cat other than working too much and fishing too little?

BC owners around on this old thread:

Nwilkins
JimD
Kcliff
Delrod
J Ramey
Angler 25
Boonedog
Plasticsnaks
Saltwater Junkie
Whoopin It Up
Shell-Shocked
BB King 
Nate
Sneddy 2000
Mijo


----------



## M.Taylor

I love my BC, haven't had it long but it is an 04 model. It is still in brand new condition. Purchased it from Tran himself...kinda. He was more of a middle man because the previous owner was trading the baby cat in for the 20 footer. As for the fuel consumption...I have checked mine twice. Running 25-28, i get around 4.5-5 MPG. I ran 64.5 miles the other day all through E. Matagorda and still had about 5-6 gallons left. As long as i don't run WOT, fuel economy on the 90 Yamaha is really good. 

Pic of mine still covered in trout ****!!!!


----------



## kcliff

Hadn't posted about my BC in a while. Had problems with my tohatsu but Tran took care of me each time and I plan to get the 200svt when I can swing it. However until then my BC is a awesome lil scooter. With 4 people I fished all arties and was getting up easily in 8in of water. I was worried how it would do with all the weight. Plus 20mph winds it rode great in 1-1.6ft chop. The crazy part was I was fishing a new area on low tide and committed myself to sphincter clincher. I wouldn't have been able to stop or get up but I think I was running in 4-5in of water- I didn't stop to ask ther heron I blew by. I don't wish to try it again. Felt the skeg grab once and felt the rpm bog down a time or two, I even had my bro sit on the front platform for 15seconds during the run. I was blown away by the performance. The rear and front platform are great when fishing 4 people. Sight casting is a blast on it. I will stop now before y'all think I am full of .....


----------



## JimD

Kcliff- 

You still over in Laredo or back to the coast?


----------



## kcliff

Laredo- job but I like tr work so it doesn't make it to bad, but that's the only positive side. I plan to get to the coast more often now that I have a bit of time at my job. I would love to go back to Harlingen area and run my motor till it can't go anymore.


----------



## JimD

K-cliff- Be safe down there. 

Know the feeling over not fishing. It is too hot this year and no time either. 

I take my baby, Mike, up to UT next Friday and get him set up for college. His mother may a breakdown over the last one leaving home or cause him to have one.   

I plan to try to hunt and fish a lot this fall and spring. jim


----------



## boltmaster

new to this forum...but i just picked up a new baby cat, 90 e-tec 4 blade prop with a power pole ....love it so far had it about 3 weeks


----------



## kcliff

Bolt do you have a pic? I have been fishing 4 people off my boat last 2 trips, drift fishing and using lures. I was running 5-6in of water and getting up in 8(mud) basically running anywhere I wanted and fishing as shallow as needed. I have a platform up front and rear which helps fishing 4 people. I don't have a gps but I was catching up to 20' boats with 150s from a good distance away. I am sure 35 to 40mph which is great for a 16' boat and 4 adults. One thing I am curious about is has anyone tried poleing and sightcasting off a BC?


----------



## sir catches alot

I recently purchased a 200svt and wow. I absolutely love it. I test drove the baby cats and love them also.


----------



## kcliff

The 200svt will be my next boat in a few years. Hopefully anyway, but hell the BC makes to much sense to keep. It will be paid off in a few years, easy to pull, easy one man operation. The 200svt is pretty sweet though.


----------



## boltmaster

i have started to pole from my bc, use a 10ft stiffy pole from the stern and she poles easy. the front casting deck was an after thought and it is not in from transport yet so i havent done much sight casting yet. never have been a fan of trolling motors so i do not plan to add one. also thing that rear towers are a bit heavy on a bc. i have a power pole already, mine pops right up on a hole shot and per my gps i run wide out at about 35mph w/just me. but usually run at 26-28 mph... my 4 blade prop built for power not speed and i am cool with that. 
no pics yet but soon


----------



## boltmaster

how often should you check and or change the inthe fuel vapor/moisture filter . only had this rig for 3 weeks and only run it 4-5 time so i havent checked it yet but plan to this weekend when i am back in rockport. i do use maint level stabil additive with all my fuelings


----------



## kcliff

I was worried about the rear platform but tried a friends BC that had one and it did good. I wouldn't change the rear platform one bit. I really enjoy sight fishing and it makes fishing 4 people easier. With a 4 blade I would consider a rear platform if your local fishing areas have clear enough water. I need to check and see if anyone I know has a push pole I can borrow.


----------



## Stuart

For anyone interested, I pass a Baby Cat for sale in Clute on Business 288 every morning. Haven't stopped and looked at it, but looks clean from the road. Has a Tohatsu on it.


----------



## JimD

Not talked to some of you in a while.

How is everyone's Baby Cat running?

JimD


----------



## boltmaster

JimD said:


> Not talked to some of you in a while.
> 
> How is everyone's Baby Cat running?
> 
> JimD


Running strong on mine in the Rockport area.


----------



## kcliff

New suzuki motor and 09 hull. 4blade powertech runs.38mph at 5500rp
And jumps as shallow as needed. Great boat. Really like my new motor. The tohatsu was a nightmare


----------



## delrod

i don't have any idea. its been in port a fishin with my buddy who''s between boats. i hear she's doin fine tho. i will be pickin her up and in pt mansfield from the 4th through the 15th. lookin forward to it huge. tight lines
delrod


----------



## Belt Sanders

*Baby Cat*

Been reading the Tran Sport Baby Cat thread and I wanted to ask a question if you don't mind.
How much does a Baby Cat 16 with a tohatsu or other 90, troll motor, basic features and trailer?
Thank for the help.

James Doherty


----------



## boltmaster

A new one ..........around $30k


----------



## hoosierplugger

Belt Sanders said:


> Been reading the Tran Sport Baby Cat thread and I wanted to ask a question if you don't mind.
> How much does a Baby Cat 16 with a tohatsu or other 90, troll motor, basic features and trailer?
> Thank for the help.
> 
> James Doherty


I saw a used Shoalwater 14.5 cat on Craigslist Houston yesterday for around $14k. I run a Babycat, but have been curious about how the Shoalwater compares.


----------



## JimD

Where are all you guys hiding? Put a new post up to check on all the old Baby Cat Owners and got about zero response. 

Post up on the new thread and let us know how you and your BC is doing. Jim D


----------



## Coastline Marine

I have this clean Baby Cat at my shop that I took in on Trade. It's basically brand new.

2011 Baby Cat

2011 E-tec 90hp (17hrs)

Power Pole, Stereo, VHF

Asking 23,000.00

Call if interested and ask for Kerry 281-291-0101


----------



## kcliff

Jim mine is great. I love my suzuki. My tohatsu sucked. Swapping motors was the best thing I ever did. I can't get over how shallow it runs and much quicker and way more reliable. Haven't had any problems since the switch. Tran has great customer service. I love my baby cat but hope to get a 200svt to take family fishing.


----------



## JimD

KC Did you ever fig out what was wrong with the Tothatsu? YOu are about the only one that we have seen and never ever got fixed..

Mine runs better now that in 09. Tabs seem to make a smoother ride.

biggest problem is the fact that I do not get to go enough.


----------



## kcliff

Jim always something different with the motor. I wish I could go more as well. I can't seem to get my ducks in order. I either live near the shore without a boat or 3hr drive. One day my luck will turn.


----------



## twelfth man

*Platform*

I am trying to find the pic of that Baby Cat that has the rear platform directly behind the leaning post. I stumbled across it last night, but can't seem to remember what thread it was on now. Can any of you direct me to that thread?


----------



## Flat Trout

This one? http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=475167


----------



## twelfth man

Flat Out, thanks, but that is not the one I was referring to. Essentially, this BC has a casting platform that is level with the seat on the leaning post, and covers the area from the leaning post to the transom.


----------



## boltmaster

twelfth man said:


> flat out, thanks, but that is not the one i was referring to. Essentially, this bc has a casting platform that is level with the seat on the leaning post, and covers the area from the leaning post to the transom.


there is one like that somewhere around rockport...i have saw it at rockport marine once or twice.....i have to say that platform in the rear *takes up a lot of room imo*. to me it looks like its in the way too much....thats my 02 anyway. 
I have one in front on my bc. And am talking to a fab shop about doing some kind of step platform at about the same level as the wind screen grabrail with folding rails. We have the concept down i just need to take the rig to him to do the measurments.


----------



## JimD

Noticed at the fishing show they had a new 180 there. Not seen one in a long time. BIG jump from BC at 16'2" and narrow to the 180 which is 18' 10" and looks about 3 ft wider than our BC's. 

Old buddy used to have one and you can sure tell the difference in pulling one from the other.


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

Coastline Marine said:


> I have this clean Baby Cat at my shop that I took in on Trade. It's basically brand new.
> 
> 2011 Baby Cat
> 
> 2011 E-tec 90hp (17hrs)
> 
> Power Pole, Stereo, VHF
> 
> Asking 23,000.00
> 
> Call if interested and ask for Kerry 281-291-0101


That Lil thing is sexy


----------



## boltmaster

Jim 
Is it similar low profile style to the BC or more of a shorter 20 svt version. Like to see one up close.


----------



## spooze

me too


----------



## boltmaster

spooze said:


> me too


Last call has a picture of it on the boating forum...looks good. More of an svt than a baby cat


----------



## GacresOutdoors

. 2012 Baby Cat with 90 Tohatsu. Just took it in today to Tran for yearly service and to add the poking platform over the motor. Also dropped off a Rigid LED 10" Light Bar to mount under the front casting platform. This light is a spot/flood combo that specs show up to 600+ meter spot and 60 meter wide flood. Will swivel down for floundering. Will post new pick when I get it back.


----------



## twelfth man

Coastline Marine said:


> I have this clean Baby Cat at my shop that I took in on Trade. It's basically brand new.
> 
> 2011 Baby Cat
> 
> 2011 E-tec 90hp (17hrs)
> 
> Power Pole, Stereo, VHF
> 
> Asking 23,000.00
> 
> Call if interested and ask for Kerry 281-291-0101


I will pick up mine as soon as the Star Bros finish adding the platforms.


----------



## twelfth man

Part of the club.....


----------



## fishfeeder

Did you get ur baby cat club pj's?? Lol. Welcome to the club

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimD

Nice set up.

JimD


----------



## twelfth man

Thanks, already got to test her out against those 35 mph north winds that blew through Sunday morning - very impressive.


----------



## Reloder28

JRAMEY said:


> Not a owner yet, but will have one ordered in the near future. Can't wait! Not sure what color to get, been thinking about light seafoam green and white.


That color combo flips my switch even though I am a lover of all things purple.


----------



## kcliff

Had my baby cat out at the mouth in port Mansfield in 20-25 with 4 people. It could barely make the swells some had to be 4' with most between 2-3'. Weather said 10-15. Several times I ate my underwear. Horrible ride yea, but I was still impressed consideringn


----------



## fishfeeder

Hey guys, do any of you run wedges on your BC's? I'm wondering if I could get a little better holeshot using transom wedges. '07 w/a 90 Yamaha 2stroke. Prolly need to get a new prop too or get mine re-cupped.


----------



## twelfth man

I am in the process of making some changes for that very reason. Crossroads is in the process of making a new 3 blade prop for me. I am also raising the motor and installing a Tran cavitation plate. Jack at Crossroads has advised that this will make all the difference in the world. I can follow up once all of this gets done.


----------



## boltmaster

I have one of jacks 3 blades and it will get you up for sure. His props do not like to run buried so you may need to do some running and changing your engine setting on the jp. I raised mine to the bottom motor mount hole and put the extra high flow intake screens on my 90 e-tech. At max jp hight my skeg is only about an inch below the bottom of the hull. I can run like that for quite a while and still pull about 7psi.
I dont like to make a habit of running with water psi that low but can do it if i need to. jacks props are great for running skinny but they are not speed props and will ding your top end.


----------



## twelfth man

boltmaster said:


> I have one of jacks 3 blades and it will get you up for sure. His props do not like to run buried so you may need to do some running and changing your engine setting on the jp. I raised mine to the bottom motor mount hole and put the extra high flow intake screens on my 90 e-tech. At max jp hight my skeg is only about an inch below the bottom of the hull. I can run like that for quite a while and still pull about 7psi.
> I dont like to make a habit of running with water psi that low but can do it if i need to. jacks props are great for running skinny but they are not speed props and will ding your top end.


Thanks for the advice about Jack at Crossroads. I did exactly as you suggested, and called him to have the new prop made. He seems to really know his stuff. I already have the high inflow scoops on, will install a Tran cav plate, will raise the motor to have it mounted in the bottom hole, raising it about 2 inches. Jack just left me a message that my prop will be here on Wednesday.

With this new set-up, what setting on the jack plate have you found to be your sweet spot (assuming no need to jump up in super skinny water)?


----------



## JimD

I used the 30lb smart tabs and it makes a lot of difference to my BC with the old Tothatsu 90. Always had good hole shot but much smoother ride and the tabs let me low end at 12-13 mph.


----------



## boltmaster

twelfth man said:


> Thanks for the advice about Jack at Crossroads. I did exactly as you suggested, and called him to have the new prop made. He seems to really know his stuff. I already have the high inflow scoops on, will install a Tran cav plate, will raise the motor to have it mounted in the bottom hole, raising it about 2 inches. Jack just left me a message that my prop will be here on Wednesday.
> 
> With this new set-up, what setting on the jack plate have you found to be your sweet spot (assuming no need to jump up in super skinny water)?


For me my best performance in realtively calm water is about 3-1/2 on the jp. Trim it out until it starts to porpoise a bit then back it down some. This gives the best blend of speed, control and water pressure.

I found the shawwing performs better than the tran cav plate. The shawwing keeps more pressure on prop and keeps the water pressure considerably higher.


----------



## fishfeeder

JimD said:


> I used the 30lb smart tabs and it makes a lot of difference to my BC with the old Tothatsu 90. Always had good hole shot but much smoother ride and the tabs let me low end at 12-13 mph.


Hadn't even considered tabs. Figured the thing was too small for them...


----------



## JimD

If Tried again I would start with the 30's and possibly go with the 20's. At full speed my back end is still a little lite with the 30's.


----------



## twelfth man

*Here it is.*

Relative to the Rogue four blade that is currently on my BC, this cup is much more aggressive.


----------



## fishfeeder

Wow,is that a crossroads prop?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishfeeder

Oops, just looked back and saw it is. Let me know how you like it. That thing looks mean!


----------



## boltmaster

twelfth man said:


> Relative to the Rogue four blade that is currently on my BC, this cup is much more aggressive.


You will love it for hole shot......you will loose 3-4 mph off the top end and a hundred or two off your top rpm.

Let us know how it goes


----------



## twelfth man

boltmaster said:


> You will love it for hole shot......you will loose 3-4 mph off the top end and a hundred or two off your top rpm.
> 
> Let us know how it goes


Well, like you Boltmaster, hole shot is more important to me than speed. I will leave the speed for those beautiful SCB's. I need to be able to hop up in the back-back.

I have to be out of town on business quite a bit over the next 14 days, so it will be at least that long before I report back with results.


----------



## GacresOutdoors

Got my Baby back last week. Donnie and Frank did an awesome job. New poling platform is sweet. They installed my new light under the casting deck. Close to 600 yd range and 60 yd wide flood LED. Ordered a green cover plate for night fishing/gigging. This is the ultimate boat!


----------



## Empty_Stringer

Hows do they handle excess loading....

Me and my fishing buddy are both non-flatbellies, maybe 520 lbs together.

Would we sink one of these?

I ask as I am torn now between a BC and an 18' shallow sport.

Great looking rigs in thisnthread, BTW


----------



## boltmaster

Empty_Stringer said:


> Hows do they handle excess loading....
> 
> Me and my fishing buddy are both non-flatbellies, maybe 520 lbs together.
> 
> Would we sink one of these?
> 
> I ask as I am torn now between a BC and an 18' shallow sport.
> 
> Great looking rigs in thisnthread, BTW


If you are going to fish consistently with that heavy a load I would go with a bigger rig than a baby cat. Since you are also thinking. An 18 SS You might want to look at trans new 18 ft svt.....not a sleek compact low side like a baby cat but its the cut down version of the 20svt.....slick looking


----------



## [email protected]

I've had 4 guys, at least 800 lbs., with absolutely no problem. I have a 90 Suzuki.


----------



## fishfeeder

Sink it, no.... but you will definately lose performance with that much of a load. I haven't seen the 18' SVT but would consider it or the SS for your needs before the BC.


----------



## JimD

Depends on what you want to do with one. I have one of the first red BC's from 2009 and it is a great little boat that can fit in my garage with a folding grab rail and removable windshield. I have the older T90 and it still runs well with good jump and runs 38 with smart tabs.

You can run most of the day on little over half a tank and we are talking 50-60+ miles.

Mine handles rough water well and is usually dry riding. Is it a 22-24 boat no but 20+ in rough water and you can keep on chugging.

I get grief all the time from guys because I believe in the scout motto of be prepared and my boat is loaded. Told them that I am an Eagle scout so live with it. Between two of the guys I fish with (one with another BC) they probably carry three screwdrivers and and a pair of pliers (rusty) between them on their boats.

We carry three some of the time. Three is a little hard to fish off of the boat but boat runs well and if we are jumping extremely shallow the 3rd and/or 4th guy have to move up front for a real shallow jump when we are leap frogging boats.

I run 220 buddy about the same and son 180 with no problems.

Depends on what you want. My boat is very easy to launch and fish about anywhere bymyself.

Bolt had one but retired to the coast and has a lot more $ so he upgraded to a bigger boat. 

I would go down and look at the BC and Donny Tran's new redesigned 180 which seems like a very nice boat and *go out and see what all both boats will and will not do and I am talking about putting them thru some tough work out with Donny. 
*
For that matter I would go do any boat I was look at before buying.

I took a buddys word back in 1980 on a bass boat that was a mistake.


----------



## boltmaster

jimd said:


> depends on what you want to do with one. I have one of the first red bc's from 2009 and it is a great little boat that can fit in my garage with a folding grab rail and removable windshield. I have the older t90 and it still runs well with good jump and runs 38 with smart tabs.
> 
> You can run most of the day on little over half a tank and we are talking 50-60+ miles.
> 
> Mine handles rough water well and is usually dry riding. Is it a 22-24 boat no but 20+ in rough water and you can keep on chugging.
> 
> I get grief all the time from guys because i believe in the scout motto of be prepared and my boat is loaded. Told them that i am an eagle scout so live with it. Between two of the guys i fish with (one with another bc) they probably carry three screwdrivers and and a pair of pliers (rusty) between them on their boats.
> 
> We carry three some of the time. Three is a little hard to fish off of the boat but boat runs well and if we are jumping extremely shallow the 3rd and/or 4th guy have to move up front for a real shallow jump when we are leap frogging boats.
> 
> I run 220 buddy about the same and son 180 with no problems.
> 
> Depends on what you want. My boat is very easy to launch and fish about anywhere bymyself.
> 
> bolt had one but retired to the coast and has a lot more $ so he upgraded to a bigger boat.
> 
> i would go down and look at the bc and donny tran's new redesigned 180 which seems like a very nice boat and *go out and see what all both boats will and will not do and i am talking about putting them thru some tough work out with donny.
> *
> for that matter i would go do any boat i was look at before buying.
> 
> I took a buddys word back in 1980 on a bass boat that was a mistake.


JIM YOU DOG!!!!:brew2:.....did not retire...but got tired of aransas, copano and san antonio bay beating up my back in the bc.....the 21 haynie with the bucket seats will make a believer out of you real fast....but i still miss that lil' red bc


----------



## Copano/Aransas

boltmaster said:


> JIM YOU DOG!!!!:brew2:.....did not retire...but got tired of aransas, copano and san antonio bay beating up my back in the bc.....the 21 haynie with the bucket seats will make a believer out of you real fast....but i still miss that lil' red bc


Dang, not my fault this time LOL. Can't believe JIMD said that to you.


----------



## boltmaster

Copano/Aransas said:


> Dang, not my fault this time LOL. Can't believe JIMD said that to you.


WELL! ITS THE FIRST TIME YOU AINT RAGGED ME ABOUT MY bc.......IT'S ALL GOOD JIM IS A GREAT GUY.....I BET WE HAVE TO DO A VIKING FUNERAL FOR HIM ON HIS BC.......HOPEFULLY THAT WILL BE A LONG ,LONG TIME OFF


----------



## JimD

Bolt-You are down there fishing all the time so I thought you had retired.
My Bad. 

I just am jealous that I have to sit here and work on teeth while you work 
(some) and fish all the time.   I may have to come on down and fish with you. Stay out of trouble.

I know what you meant. I did some hard wading and rough riding and my back was hurting for a week. Either too old or not enough fishing to stay in shape. 

Have a good one.


----------



## Empty_Stringer

Thanks for the honest input guys!


----------



## kcliff

Empty I fish 3 adults and 1kida few times. Over 600lbs easy with gear. I have a 90 4stk motor and 2 towers with other gear. Boat runs good just have to be careful who stands where. Back can take on water lol. Its a great boat. I eventually wanta bit bigger boat though. A 18svt or 20svt. One great thing about the bc is it is easy to use by yourself.


----------



## kcliff

Side note I saw 2 more bc in port Mansfield yesterday. Anyone here?


----------



## JimD

Bolt, Guess You will have to invite me down to fish in the new boat then.  

Trying to get the wife to fish with me some and thinking about Sabine to fish. Too deep and too muddy most of the time and I will never get her out of the boat unless it is sinking and she is not a CA.  

KC what are you doing that far north in PM?. Did not think you ever got past the arroyo very often. 

You need to talk with McBride if you see him down south. Hear he is trying for the Guinness record book for most stingray hits again.  Talking with EJ and we thought he should officially change his name from McTrout to McRay since he is getting closer to the record.


----------



## kcliff

Jim arroyo boat ramp is/was closed due to govt. I have been fishing PM on calm days with winds less than 15mph avg. I have been trying to find more places to try and find fish. I was sight fishing yesterday and saw a trout over 30in or dang close. I think my lure bounced off her face. Par for the course lol.


----------



## BassTank

I'd like to bring this thread back to life and ask how is everyone's baby cat doing?


----------



## kcliff

Mine is great. Love my suzuki. Only bad thing is I dont use it much since I moved from the coast . I've been considering putting it up for sale but I really enjoy it.


----------



## BassTank

I just picked up a used baby cat 2 weeks ago but have only been able to take it out once. It feels like a bigger boat when your on it and it runs like a champ!


----------



## Capt D

2013 BC 
90 hp Suzike 
4 blade power tech 
6' power pole 
Kenwood 
4 wet sound speakers 
400 watt amp 
Garmen 546S
Pop up cleats 
Minn Kota with quick release
lED lights 
Custom past line


----------



## JimD

Been a while since this thread started and everyone wanted a BC back then.

How is everyone's BC still running? Any problems? Quirks?

Mine is still running great. Changing over to the oil Frank Recommended was great (Quicksilver Premium Plus). Everyone carries it and it is cheap too. They just changed the packaging on the oil. I run the old Tohatsu 90 and not the one with the new improved gear ratio and the bigger cowling.

I have slowed down from 39 to low 30's with the add of tm battery, tm, and some other gear. 

Had Louie redo the prop several months ago since I found the smart tabs do a great job but caused the rpms to go over 6000 and the back end slides on sharp turns but I left the whale tail on which Smart Tabs say not to do. 
I got a double cup on the prob but it hits 5500 and jumps better. I am guessing over time and LLM Sand it will pick up.

Boat still runs good with needing a little more storage. I did turn the cooler under the LP into dry storage for buddie's gear. I added another 97 qt cooler up front for drinks and fish. Takes the weight off the back end and sits tied off to the front cooler and it has worked well. Found the right size of plastic trash can and added a end compartment for drinks and such. Amazing The drinks taste a lot better than before since they lost that fishy taste. 

How are you and your BC doing? Run across any thing to share?


----------



## hoosierplugger

Still no major regrets after 3 years. Could use more storage. I switched over to XD-100 and think the motor actually runs better than using the Tohtatsu synthetic.


----------



## Hogie70

I love mine!


----------



## boltmaster

Loved my BC while I had it....but I just had to move up in size for more speed, comfort and range....but in many ways I will always be a big baby Cat fan


----------



## Bullfrog33

*2010 BabyCat keep alive with Pro Air*

I have the keep alive with Pro Air system mounted in front of 75 yeti:ac550:


----------



## BassTank

My 06 baby cat running stong. The etec 90 jumps it up like nothing.


----------



## mirage

What traditional anchor do you guys recommend for the BC? Have a power pole but want a small traditional just in case.


----------



## saltygold

*storage issue*

storage issue on baby cat is two coolers under leaning post , they make a cooler that will sit side by side and fits perfect one for live well , one for dry storage , use the front cooler for drinks and food , I sold my baby cat and bought new 21 shallow sport , for a small a boat it would do any thing and rough water it would handle it well :texasflag


----------



## JimD

I had Louie double cup my old prop and dropped down to 32 from 38 but she still runs great.

Smart tabs let it plane at 10-11 but with the whale tail the back end is too lite and will slide in a quick turn. Otherwise I love them for a smooth ride. Back canals and guts and I use the quick disconnects so it will still act like a big seadoo.

I have found that the best thing for storage other than less cr-- is the fact that I use the cooler under the leaning post as dry storage and I put another cooler up front of the front one (SAME SIZE) and it works fantastic for drinks and fish. Used bungies on both sides to stabilize and use a kayak strap to hold the kayak to the other cooler's frame and back thru the new coolers handles. 

The other thing I found was getting a plastic waste basket and cutting it to fit on one side of the cooler for food and drink. Works well and you can take it off in 30 seconds to clean.

Use my trolling motor a lot more so the cooler also makes a great seat and shifts a lot of weight up front instead of the back. 

Downside is the orig front color lid will stay open with the same size cooler in front of it but once set up how many times a trip do you need into that cooler.

Anchor- Tran sells a 11 lb Bruce/claw anchor just like the 2.2 that kayakers use. Great for my boat with very little chain which may not be needed. I use the chain just to protect the anchor attachment.


----------



## dbarham

Nwilkins said:


> Black and grey


Hey that's Keith boat lol


----------



## JimD

Bump for any new BC owners.

Every one's BC still running strong? The only problem I have is working too much and fishing too little.

Did spend the day out yesterday and put 60 miles plus on the BC with no problems other than I need to take the time to do a good detail since I have not done one since I bought it.


----------



## JimD

I wanted to wish all the old and new Baby Cat owners a Happy New Year.

How is everyone doing since we started this post back in 09? Jim D


----------



## kcliff

Good I am gonna bust my baby cat out of retirement. Stuck here in Laredo. Haven't put 100hrs on it since 2009. I was considering selling it but I'm gonna redo my fence and park it here. Use it to fish falcon lake. I miss her. Stays at my moms house like a yard ornament. Just gonna trailer it longer distance to fish the coast. Better than it just sitting and waiting.


----------



## Hogie70

dbarham said:


> Hey that's Keith boat lol


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judweiser

*'13 bc*

Have had plenty of fun so far, would love to see JimD's set up. I do fight to stay on plane at low speeds.


----------



## JimD

Really pretty boat. That is the color I wanted but the wife freaked so I have the red and white. She did not realize many of the people on the Texas coast could run over a neon orange boat with flood lights going and flags waving.  Is that a new fold down grab bar?

I can send a px if you want.

I have the smart tabs on my boat and my back end is almost too lite with the Orig Tohatsu 90. With the switch you can have them on for slow plane or turn them off for running back oil field canals. My back end tends to slide in quick turns with the lightest Smart tabs but I can ease around down south flats at 10-12 mph with them. The owner of smart tabs recommends no whale tail on the boat and this is part of the problem but I can see 5-6 on Bob's JP as a problem down south with out it.

Really have not messed with it and just do not make quick turns so mine does not run like a big seadoo with them down.

I have the box under the leaning post for dry storage or a buddy's gear which takes a lot of wt off the back end.

Trolling motor mounted close to yours but I did it myself so it is out of the way docking and easy to walk around in the boat and battery is under the console with the one running the motor.

IIRC Donny moved the console 3-7 inches forward with the new 4 stroke engines. 

How big is the box between the motor and leaning post?

My ice chest same size sits in front of my front cooler to keep the weight off the back and offer a standing and sitting seat with the trolling motor. I also have a small plastic garbage can cut off sitting in the cooler for drinks and food. One kayak strap and two bungies to keep it "in place" and no problems.

I get boared if I am not working on teeth all day or trying to get time to fish so what are you trying to do?  Drop me a note. I have looked at a lot of different projects for the BC that I passed on.

Gigging lights piece of cake or night fishing par 64 lights for the boat- biggest problem is what to put your generator in to keep it out of the deck wash and out of the way.

Someone asked about kayaks a while back. I used to run 3 of the boards on TKF before I got the BC.
Pretty easy to carry two kayaks 10-12 on a bc if you know how to tie them down. One on each side and once there for the weekend I have have the left guide pole moved out so you can launch/load with both kayaks tied on the left side of the boat. Space it tight but in shallow water takes about 5 minutes to launch both and be kayaking big flats. If you are old and have knees like mine it makes easy to fish any flat.


Jim

Right now looking at one of the new Garmin 74 or 94 SV units for canal and river fishing


----------



## SonnyR6

I couldn't wait any longer for the bigger SVT, test rode the Babycat and fell in love. Upgraded the Power Pole to an 8 footer, 24 volt i-pilot, hydraulic steering and Garmin 741xs. Little cat exceeded my expectation when the wind and waves kicked up earlier today when crossing Galveston bay to get back to the ramp.


----------



## JimD

Looks good. What part of Spring do you live in? I am down past Klein HS toward 249.

Interesting on how coastline has changed up the front support from the older trailers. Had my boat stick and not go up several times on the old style with out having to get back in the truck and adjust the level in the water a few times. I do launch at some out of the way funky ramps too.

The boats have a tendency to bounce on a rough road. You can use back straps but for me I found the 20' 2" ratchet strap from HD works better to hold the boat down for me and strap the boat down between the motor and seat and attach to the trailer support. 


Just rem to remove it. I looked back one day and wondered why the boat did not start to float off the trailer.


----------



## SonnyR6

The new front support are different, instead of wood and carpet its two big rubber bars. Once the bow is pushed up against it, it stays secured, no more bow bounce. I'll take a closer picture of the assembly and post it up later.


----------



## SonnyR6

Got the pics after today's trip


----------



## 24/7

Will be a new BC owner after the first of the year.

Donny has me all setup on the extras but was wanting to see how some of ya'll have your console layouts setup.

Thanks!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD

You have a whole lot of differences here since we started this post when many of us bought our first BC.

Pretty much the same set u p but with the new 4 stroke the console moved up a little but lots of set ups and polling casting platforms.


----------



## 24/7

JimD said:


> You have a whole lot of differences here since we started this post when many of us bought our first BC.
> 
> Pretty much the same set u p but with the new 4 stroke the console moved up a little but lots of set ups and polling casting platforms.


Thanks Jim.

I'm more looking for how everyone setup their gauges, switches, gps and such on their consoles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoosierplugger

SonnyR6 said:


> The new front support are different, instead of wood and carpet its two big rubber bars. Once the bow is pushed up against it, it stays secured, no more bow bounce. I'll take a closer picture of the assembly and post it up later.


I like that setup. Mine's the old setup with the carpet over the 2x4 runners and its a pain - the carpet always wears through from the lip on the hull.

Is that a Coastline trailer?


----------



## JimD

My trailer was totaled from the belt breaking the Ibeam support beam. I had the blowout one Friday and was sitting at Donnie's the next Friday because he had the only BC trailer around and he sold it to me other wise it was a month wait from Coastline or Paragod. That next Monday I had the check from Progressive for the trailer.

New trailer is really nice and the hubs are similar to the L and S hubs and screw on bearing caps that I had gone back and put on the old trailer a year or two back and Loved. They have upgraded several things on the new trailer.

I had the L and S hubs on the old trailer but they had the tap in end cap with the rubber plug which I hated and then I tried multiple bearing protectors but never really seamed too work well. Seemed to get water into the hubs from time to time.

I have the new Coastline trailer and it is nice. Not L and S but a very similar type of hub with the screw in plastic caps.

There is one one difference from the old trailer which was the one that came with the new designed BC's back in 2008 and the new one with the above front.

The boat sits 6 inches or so higher on this trailer with is not a problem unless you have the drop down grab rail like I do and do not check clearance the first time you put it into the garage.

I whipped in to unload the trailer and head for the farm and darn near too out my grab rail. The boat fits in my garage but I have to crank the front trailer foot almost as low as it will go for the lowered grab rail to clear my garage entrance. Looks a little funny flipped down but with a little adjustment and Brown and root engineering it still works.

HP- Not sure a piece of this new rubber material would work well on the old trailer.
All it is is the rubber with a piece of AL inside that bolts to the bracket at the top and the bottom. FWICR It would be a quick fix if you had a little piece of AL flat bar and the rubber piece. One of the new rubber pieces probably could be cut in 1/2 and mounted on the old 2x4 not sure you would even need the carpet since it was a problem unless you wanted pretty too. 

The old Tohatsu's motors had no real gauges on the console; If it peed then it was fine. My Garmin 546 is going to be replaced with the Garmin Echo 94 SV in the Next month and it just mounts on the top of the console.

About the only thing I do not like is the 360 light mounted on the console. Pain in the eyes. I do have it partially taped where the light shines in your eyes and it works. Also have a 20" light bar mounted to the the grab rail so there is not much use for my old spot light but I do carry it.


----------



## JimD

To Ans a side comment.

I use a cheap 2"x20' HF tie down and tie the back of my boat down. Keeps it from bouncing and kept the BC from jumping off the trailer with the blow out.

Just do not forget to take the strap off before you launch.


----------



## hoosierplugger

Thanks Jim. I'll call Donny and see if I can get some of the rubber -- seem like I can fab something up.

Good stuff.


----------



## jreynolds

hoosierplugger said:


> Thanks Jim. I'll call Donny and see if I can get some of the rubber -- seem like I can fab something up.
> 
> Good stuff.


I did this for my 18 SVT. Problem I ran into was that my goal posts where not the new style that are set at an angle and the rubber bumpers destroyed my rub rail. I am now back to carpet. My trailer is 2013 model Coastline. You are welcome to have the bumpers I got from Donny if you want to try it.


----------



## JimD

Thinking about putting a power pole on my Baby Cat since I fish and drift Sabine a lot.
*CAN a couple of you take pictures of how Donny mounted your power pole and mounting bracket number if you can.
*
Does not seem that hard to do. Where did they pull power from? New home run from the starter motor? Wire size?

Thanks,

JimD


----------



## boltmaster

Jim do you have that built in tab extension on the transom that they started doing? If so that's were mine was mounted and all the wiring and pump was under the console on the right side against the forward wall. 

Without that transom tab I think you will need to get a special bracket made. The fiberglass in the rear of the two sponsons is too thin to hold anything.


----------



## boltmaster

Found the pic of my BC


----------



## JimD

Yes I have the reinforced piece on the boat.

Is that the std mount they give you with the pp or is it special?

Not sure how much room I have up under the console but hopefully I can get a few pictures of the mount and the pump mount.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## BSchulte

08 BC with a 90 Tohatsu here.


----------



## boltmaster

JimD said:


> Yes I have the reinforced piece on the boat.
> 
> Is that the std mount they give you with the pp or is it special?
> 
> Not sure how much room I have up under the console but hopefully I can get a few pictures of the mount and the pump mount.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


Standard PP issue mount bracket nothing special...if you have the standard tran 20 gal tank I am sure you have plenty of room under the console unless you stuck some additional TM batteries under there then you will need to have it mounted up higher on the wall and that can get kind of tight.


----------



## bayourat

boltmaster said:


> Standard PP issue mount bracket nothing special...if you have the standard tran 20 gal tank I am sure you have plenty of room under the console unless you stuck some additional TM batteries under there then you will need to have it mounted up higher on the wall and that can get kind of tight.


I have a 29gal in my console along with the PP pump, JP pump and the starting battery with perko on the side. That's just about maxed out.


----------



## JimD

That is why I was looking for the size of the new units and pump module. Mine is tight with the two batteries, perko switch, and all the wiring involved. I have the ~ 20 gallon tank. Think there is room on the right wall but not a lot.

Any one got pictures or can measure the length of their 8 ft pp from the top of the mounting bracket to the top of the pole.

My garage door opening is 79.5 high, my fold over grab rail is 77", and the windshield is removable.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## JimD

Wonder if they make a break over bracket for the power pole unit?

All the years I have fished I have not every paid any attention to the new power poles for some reason. 

I do have my stake out stick and can rem when they were the hot deal.


----------



## SonnyR6

Jim I'm heading down this weekend to do a little fishing and I'll get some pictures for you. I have three batteries under the console next to the tank. Donnie had to mount the pump up in the front console storage, still have room for the fire extinguisher and some heavy jackets.. I do have the eight footer too, when I had it stored at my house the pole had to be deployed half way down before we backed it into the garage, once it cleared it was put back in the stow position. I think we have the same Coastline trailer, I'll take measurements from the ground up on the Power Pole.


----------



## SonnyR6

Boat leveled measuring from ground to highest point on Power Pole is 84 inches.


----------



## Flats Mark

JimD said:


> Wonder if they make a break over bracket for the power pole unit?
> 
> All the years I have fished I have not every paid any attention to the new power poles for some reason.
> 
> I do have my stake out stick and can rem when they were the hot deal.


Jim,
I bet you are on to something here...I bet you could build a PP bracket that pinned in such a way to swivel down to provide clearance to the top of your PP. Donny was just bragging to me that his aluminum guy had improved the design of his wade ladders. I bet this same guy could build you a break-over PP bracket.


----------



## JimD

Below is a note from Frank T 
the 8 ft will definately stick up, and you cant mount any lower than that pad. 
you may look into the quick release made by minn kota talon. use their bracket, will match sames mounting holes as power pole.

Attached is a px from another BC owner of the above minn kota or a variation. 

I guess the trick here is for a 80" door opening will the 8 ft lay over enough forward when it hits the seat support bar to clear.

Thanks everyone for the comments, advucem and pictures. 

If you have more pictures or info please post up.

JimD


----------



## JimD

Here are two above / below pictures to look at the mounting differences in the talon and the PP.

Does the PP2 sit up higher than the talon when mounted? Noted above that the 8' PP measures 84" ins from top to pavement but does he have the new trailer with the tilted rubber pad instead of the old style of carpet and split on two angles for the support of the bow of the boat. 
My new trailer seems several inches higher that the old ones with the redesign.

Thoughts?


----------



## SonnyR6

I have the tilted rubber pad Jim.


----------



## JimD

We got the same trailer.

Lets talk. I had my front bumper pads on the boat break after a while. 

From the blow out that tore up the trailer and the fact that I went back to NW fiberglass to get the gel coat fixed (Great People) 

They cut a quick piece of aluminum to cover the rub rail where it protects the area from breaking any father Mine was already cracked a little and it was the aluminum cover or a new rub rail.


----------



## JimD

Just had my Baby Cat redone where the tire chipped the gelcoat.

I have the new 
Coastline trailer and the nose of the rub rail is not in poor shape.

Danny and NW Fiberglass did me a deal and cut a piece of SS tubing so that it fit across the nose of my BC and protects the rub rail from more damage.

Also recommended tieing down the nose of the boat to the to the trailer where the boat will not bob up and down on the trailer as it does with the new trailer style.

Copy of old post.


----------



## JimD

Here is the utube for the talon break over.

Does PP have one?


----------



## richietamug

Hydrilla Gear makes a tilt bracket for Power Pole.


----------



## JimD

Looking at the power pole 8 ft for the baby cat.

I need a tilt bracket for the power pole and was wondering if you use pp base mount will the holes match either a
Talon tilt bracket 
or
Hydrilla Gear tilt bracket. 

Know that the Hydrilla gear bracket is made for the unit but the Talon bracket seems to have the better options and cost less too. 

Looks like the mounting foot on both products is close to the same size and the tilt bracket would just mount between the Boat tab and the mounting bracket. Any one messed with these tilt brackets?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## JimD

Bump for the new BC owner.


----------



## JimD

This Bump is for any new BC owners. We have discussed about any topic you could want for your BC over the years.


Here is most of your questions discussed.


----------



## vw4fun

2013 Recently acquired.


----------



## JimD

Nice boat.


Be sure to go in brush any rust of the suspension arm and wheel attachment and cover with axle grease to protect the area. Most everything else is galvanized. 



Also be sure to break the wheel nuts and make sure they are oiled and greased so you can get them loose when you need to.


I have your version of trailer from a blown tire. I had to put a bracket across the nose to keep the plastic from cracking. Is your cracking?


Lot of us had to go back and redo the trailer wiring over time. I did home runs to the top of the pvc to avoid corroding wires and from there down to the bottom lights and added a top set of lights since these trailers have tail lights close to the ground. Cannot have too many lights on a trailer in Houston. 



There should be all sorts of rigging ideas on this continue post from 08?


----------



## JimD

I am home nursing the wife that had rotator cuff surgery.


Ray here is what was done but I had already done a good job of cracking the plastic.



I had found with the new trailer design that I was cracking and breaking the black plastic rub rail on the nose of my BC. 



When they did the work on the boat from the tire blow up they put this on for me. Little rough but it works well. Not sure if they make a prefab but the fiber glass people in Tomball did this nose protector at the same time.


JimD


----------



## 3G-guides

JimD said:


> Nice boat.
> 
> Be sure to go in brush any rust of the suspension arm and wheel attachment and cover with axle grease to protect the area. Most everything else is galvanized.
> 
> Also be sure to break the wheel nuts and make sure they are oiled and greased so you can get them loose when you need to.
> 
> I have your version of trailer from a blown tire. I had to put a bracket across the nose to keep the plastic from cracking. Is your cracking?
> 
> Lot of us had to go back and redo the trailer wiring over time. I did home runs to the top of the pvc to avoid corroding wires and from there down to the bottom lights and added a top set of lights since these trailers have tail lights close to the ground. Cannot have too many lights on a trailer in Houston.
> 
> There should be all sorts of rigging ideas on this continue post from 08?


New BC owner...

2008 with the Yamaha 90

JimD - I did the same modification to my trailer... the old style bow stop was a pain when loading the boat. Because almost every ramp has a different angle, I constantly had a problem with the bow not lifting high enough to clear the bottom supports on the bow stop. I converted to the goal post style with rubber stops. Makes loading/unloading so much easier.

I also used this thread a bunch when researching BCs.

The boat has done nothing short of impress the h%ll out of me.


----------



## JimD

They are hard to beat. The only problem I have is mine has been sitting in my garage since early April. The only water it has seen is the water muffs when I ran the boat the other day in my driveway.


My trailer blew a tire and it took the trailer and the frame out and had to be replaced.


----------



## codyvette

I just picked this Baby Cat up to resale but if it doesn't, I guess I'll be in the Baby Cat club.


----------



## 24/7

Any Baby Cat owners out there running a MinnKota Ulterra? Throwing the idea around of getting the 24V. 

Just concerned about the unit size difference from the powerdrive model I have now.

Post pics if you have them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC-Plugger

*Transport owners*

Seeing as how this a Baby Cat thread here, for any of you Facebook users, I have created a new TranSport Boat Owners Group to chit chat, trade info, BS, or compare rides or issues... feel free to join!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/983512575173592/


----------



## codyvette

Got a new (06') Baby Cat with a unique piece on it.


----------



## bayourat

codyvette said:


> Got a new (06') Baby Cat with a unique piece on it.


Built for the guy who wants to take the entire lure selection from academy with him.


----------



## JimD

I love mine but they were a little short on storage. LOL


Buddy had one he built boxes on the back for wading gear that was nice.
I use one of the front hatches but it does have to be cleaned out after a trip with the gear that is on the boat.


I do believe in the boy scout motto of "Be Prepared" even now with phone service over "most" of the Texas coast now.


----------



## vw4fun

UPDATE: Have added additional accessories since purchased in 2018. New axle, tires, Power Pole, Minn Kota Riptide Terrova with auto pilot, Minn Kota 3 bank charger, Lorrance Elite 9Ti2, above water LED tail lights, custom built license plate with light to pole extension, added name CatManDo. Best addition was the front platform. That added an extra foot to the length of the boat. Also added (not it the picture) a removable over the engine rear platform. Next will be a light bar under the front platform. Took the BC to Port Mansfield twice last year. Fishing heaven and going again soon.


----------

